# Bestandsschutz vs. Realität



## Taschenklemme (5 April 2017)

Hallo,

soweit ich es verstehe, gibt es keinen Bestandsschutz für alte (Produktions-)Maschinen, sodass alle Maschinen an die aktuell geltenden Vorschriften angepasst werden müssen.
Ich kenne aber keine Firma aus der Papier verarbeitenden Branche, in der das eingehalten wird. Es gibt praktisch überall alte Maschinen aus den 70er, 80er und 90ern, bei denen ganz offensichtlich selbst relativ leicht nachrüstbare Sicherheitseinrichtungen fehlen. In allen Betrieben dürften Abgesandte der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaften verkehren. Deswegen frage ich hier mal in die Runde, wie das zusammenpasst.
Gibt es vielleicht doch Ausnahmeregeln, mit denen auch alte Maschinen weiter betrieben werden können?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2017)

Den BGs ist das egal wie eure Maschinen aussehen,
die lassen die Rente und Reha, von Betreiber oder Hersteller
der Maschine bezahlen. Die sind rundum glücklich.


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2017)

Tja die Diskussion über Nachrüsten von Anlagen wird gerade oft geführt.
Die Spannbreite der Meinungen und Ansichten ist groß.
Kernproblem - meiner Ansicht - ist, dass zu wenig passiert und es somit keine Rechtssprechung zum Thema gibt.
Gäbe es einige Urteile zum Thema, dann wüsste jeder Betreiber was Sache ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (5 April 2017)

ich stimme Blockmove vollkommen zu. Ich sage immer, _*"es ist ein Fluch und ein Segen"*_ das so wenig Unfälle passieren. Ein Segen klar, dann ist keinem was passiert, allerdings ein Fluch, weil so meine Arbeit viel, viel, viiiiiel schwieriger ist!
@rostiger Nagel: dir muss ich ein bisschen widersprechen. mir ist so ein Fall zwar noch nicht bekannt, aber wenns ums Bezahlen geht, dann fragen die bestimmt schon einmal nach, warum hier oder da keine Sicherheitseinrichtung angebracht war. ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MasterOhh (5 April 2017)

Da sollte man sich aber auch mal Fragen warum Maschinen, an denen 40 Jahre lang Menschen gearbeitet haben (offensichtlich ohne sich dabei reihenweise die Gliedmaßen zu amputieren), plötzlich total unsicher sein sollen.


----------



## Safety (5 April 2017)

Hallo,
da ich viele sicherheitstechnische Überprüfungen und Gefährdungsbeurteilungen an Maschine und auch großen Anlage durchführe, bewege ich mich ständig in dem Spannungsfeld zwischen Gesetzeslage und Realität und muss dann nach Lösungen suchen die zu einem sowohl für den Verwender als auch für die Gesetzgeber akzeptabel sind.
Zuerst die letzten Unfalldaten der DGUV aus dem Jahr 2015:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/inhalt/zahlen/documents/au_statistik_2015.pdf
Ich denke man braucht Daten um für sich bewerten zu können ob wie oft es zu einem Unfall kommt.
Die Gesetzeslage ist zurzeit ja eindeutig das die volle Verantwortung dem Arbeitgeber zugeschoben wird und da in Deutschland zurzeit nur wenige für die Gewerbeaufsicht bzw. die Regierungsbehörden unterwegs sind und auch mal Begehungen machen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das jemand bei Mängel behafteten Maschinen erwischt wird gering. Es wird nur dann interessant, wenn was passiert ist und da ist meine Erfahrung so, dass man auch da nicht sagen was passiert. Habe Fälle da sind 3-4 kleinere Unfälle passiert und dann kam die Regierungsbehörde und es wurden GBU verlangt die dann nicht vorhanden waren oder sehr unzureichend, dann wurden Fristen gesetzt usw.
Vor kurzem hatte ich den Fall das ein Werkleiter zur Polizei gebeten wurde, weil es Unfälle auf dem Werksgelände gegeben hat.
Es gibt aber auch die Extremfälle schwere Unfälle die ich in meiner Lebenslaufbahn auch schon selbst erlebt habe, dann kommt der Staatsanwalt und je nach dem werden einige Personen sehr blas. Auch ich habe mal am Schreibtisch eines Werkleiters gesessen (war mehr als einmal blas) und musst die Verantwortung tragen und im Fall der Fälle kommen dann Fragen die man beantworten muss. Also es ist zurzeit, wenn keine Unfälle passieren in Deutschland so, dass man von einer geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgehen kann erwischt zu werden.
Zur Technik, es geht um das sichere Betreiben von Maschinen und die TRBSen stellen den Stand der Technik dar. Eine GBU ist ein „Soll“ „Ist“ Vergleich bei dem man dann ein Delta feststellt. Nur wenn man das mal gemacht hat kann man auch Wissen wo die Lücken sind. Dann muss man entscheiden was zu tun ist. Es gibt keine generelle Nachrüstpflicht, aber wenn Maschine Jahrzehnte gelaufen sind kann man davon ausgehen das auch mal wieder was investiert werden muss und ja auch in der Sicherheit. Wie und was legt man dann in Zusammenarbeit der Verantwortlichen fest, dass muss nicht immer der Arbeitgeber sein, das sind sehr oft Werkleiter oder Produktionsleiter usw., denn wenn der Arbeitgeber Klever ist hat er die unternehmerischen Pflichten verteilt. Und es gibt auch Ausnahmeregelungen die man dann beantragen kann, habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Zu dem Thema ist ja noch nie was passiert, kann ich nur sagen, hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt. Und der der z.B. Maschinen die keine Schutzmaßnahmen aufweisen in einer GBU schöngeschrieben hat, wird dann der sein der sehr blas wird, auch das habe ich vorkurzem erlebt.
Zu den Maschinenbauern, die haben es ja noch besser, die Behörden gehen erst mal zu dem Verwender und dann vielleicht zu dem Hersteller. Aber auch hier hatte ich Fälle in denen es zu erhebliche Nachrüstungen von Hersteller gekommen ist und das dann nicht nur an der Unfallmaschine.
Für mich sind diese Art der Diskussionen sehr interessant, da wir hier über meine tägliche Arbeit schreiben.


----------



## bits'bytes (5 April 2017)

Hallo,
ich war vor kurzem Zuhörer (nicht meine Materie ) einer diesbezüglichen Diskussion und dort wurde gesagt dass Sicherheitsfunktionen nur dann nachgerüstet werden müssen wenn eine Maschine 'verbessert' wird.

Wenn die Maschine im Funktionsumfang gleich bleibt und Umbauten nur der Erhaltung dienen müssen keine neuen Sicherheitsrelevanten Erweiterungen durchgeführt werden. 

Erscheint mir nachvollziehbar....

Beste Grüße
BB


----------



## Taschenklemme (5 April 2017)

Erst mal Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.

Kann mir noch jemand erklären, welche Rolle die BGs bei der Sache spielen? Die Leute sind immer wieder mal vor Ort und bemängeln ein paar "Kleinigkeiten". Ganz offensichtliche Gefahren werden aber wohl nicht moniert. Haben diese Fachleute nicht die Pflicht dagegen vorzugehen?

IdR ist es so, dass die Verantwortlichen selbst nicht die Fachkenntnis haben, um die Maschinensicherheit beurteilen zu können. An wen können sie sich wenden? Dabei wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn der Ansprechpartner den Betreibern im Falle von aufgedeckten Missständen nicht gleich den Hahn abdreht und es weiterhin den Betreibern überlassen bleibt, ob sie die/alle Änderungen durchführen. Wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass derjenige, der eine GBU durchführt, einen Laden stilllegt, dann dürfte das dazu führen, dass eher weniger so etwas durchführen lassen.

BTW: Ich repariere meist ältere Produktionsmaschinen, baue sie ab und wieder auf. Deswegen kenne ich nicht nur einen Laden, sondern weiß, dass die bzgl. der Maschinensicherheit im Prinzip alle gleich aussehen. Bis vor kurzem bin ich von einem Bestandsschutz ausgegangen. Da sich die Anzeichen verdichten, dass dieser nicht existiert, suche ich gute Argumente (nicht die Pistole auf der Brust) um die Betreiber zum Handeln zu bewegen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 April 2017)

Klingt jetzt etwas doof aber verantwortlich ist derjenige der die Anlage Betreibt. 
Ich gebe dir insoweit recht das diese Person nicht alle Auflagen kennen wird. Wenn er aber keine Ahnung hat sich darauf zu berufen wird im Falle eines Falles schwer. Wie heißt es doch so schön - Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht-
Er muss dann jemanden mit dieser Aufgabe beauftragen. Hier bspw eine eigene SiFa oder ein Unternehmen welches sowas professionell macht. 
Ja sowas kostet Geld und teilweise auch nicht wenig. Aber wenn ich eine Dienstleistung benötige bezahle ich für diese ja auch. Wie gut diese dann ist steht leider noch auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. 
Klar kann man die BG um Hilfe frage und ich muss sagen wenn man die viel miteinbezieht helfen die deutlich mehr als das sie einem den Laden direkt zu machen. Was die BG übrigens heutzutage gar nicht mehr so ohne weiteres machen kann.


----------



## Knaller (5 April 2017)

Moin
Einen Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht.   Werden Maschinen überarbeitet dann ist eine Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse fällig.  Bei Austausch einer Steuerung gilt das gleiche.    
Denn es wird davon ausgegangen das ein anderer Compiler oder Interpreter verwendet wird.   Es ist daher nicht sicher gestellt , das sich die Maschine gleich verhält. 
Der Betreiber einer Maschine ist verpflichtet in regelmäßigen Abständen die Sicherheit zu prüfen.   (Regelmäßig kann gedehnt werden)   Unsere Erfahrungen zeigen das 2 Jahre noch als Regelmäßig zählen.    

Der Betreiber einer Maschine und auch Betreuer (Service usw.) sind verpflichtet sich auf den Stand der Technik zu halten.   Das kann durch Fachzeitschriften , Internet , Fachmessen usw. passieren. 

In unserer Firma werden Fachzeitschriften rund gegeben und wir müssen einen Laufzettel unterschreiben, wenn gelesen .



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bei Austausch einer Steuerung gilt das gleiche.
> Denn es wird davon ausgegangen das ein anderer Compiler oder Interpreter verwendet wird.   Es ist daher nicht sicher gestellt , das sich die Maschine gleich verhält.



Die Aussage höre ich zum wiederholten Male. Bei Sicherheitssteuerungen ist sie auch nachvollziehbar bzw. war schon immer eine erneute Validierung notwendig.
Aber jetzt kommt diese Aussage auch immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Standard-SPS und bisher war der reine SPS-Wechsel bei uns ganz klar keine wesentliche Änderung.
Hast du (oder jemand anders) eine Quelle für die Aussage?

GrußBlockmove


----------



## Safety (5 April 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
jetzt mal langsam, natürlich muss man beim Tausch einer SPS darüber nachdenken ob das Auswirkungen auf die Sicherheit hat. Aber wenn da keine SF oder Diagnosen drüber laufen dann wird das auch keine wesentliche Veränderung werden. Warum auch, was soll den so schlimm werden?
Wenn man die Geschwindigkeiten der Antrieb hochtreibt oder sonst was ist das dann auch zu prüfen.
Leider gibt es viele die gerne aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen und zu schnell zu einer wesentlichen Veränderung tendieren ohne zu wissen was das dann für die alten Maschinen bedeutet.
Du hast doch eine entsprechende Jahrelange Erfahrung, war das jemals ein Problem?


----------



## Typson (6 April 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine entsprechende Jahrelange Erfahrung, war das jemals ein Problem?



Hallo an alle.

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Sicherheitsfunktion auch tatsächlich sicher ist, kann man natürlich eine SPS problemlos wechseln oder was ändern. Erfahrungsgemäß sind sie das aber nicht. Häufig werden Sicherheitsfunktionen von Standard-SPS aus realisiert, wie z.b. eine reduzierte Geschwindigkeit. Vielleicht aus Mangel an Wissen, vielleicht aber auch aus Geldmangel. Man sollte also in jedem Fall vor einem Umbau/Austausch die Sicherheit prüfen.

Wir bieten solche Prüfungen der funktionalen Sicherheit bis zu einem gewissen Grad derzeit kostenlos an ( Prüfung von SRASW ). Von 10 Maschinen sind 5 absolut unsicher, 3 haben kleine Fehler und nur 2 sind fehlerfrei. Ein recht erschreckendes Ergebnis wenn man bedenkt, dass die Maschinen neu sind.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Leider gibt es viele die gerne aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen und zu schnell zu einer wesentlichen Veränderung tendieren ohne zu wissen was das dann für die alten Maschinen bedeutet.
> Du hast doch eine entsprechende Jahrelange Erfahrung, war das jemals ein Problem?



Hallo Safety,

wenn ich heute eine S5 gegen eine S7 tausche, dann kann sich die Taktzeit einer Anlage meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus um 5-10% verkürzen.
Die Bewegungen als solches werden nicht schneller, aber bedingt durch die schnellere Zykluszeit erfolgt die Weiterschaltung eben zügiger.
Diesen Umstand und die Aussage von Knaller


> _Denn es wird davon ausgegangen das ein anderer Compiler oder Interpreter verwendet wird. Es ist daher nicht sicher gestellt , das sich die Maschine gleich verhält._


nehmen manche deiner Berufskollegen als Argument für eine wesentliche Änderung bzw. für eine neue Gefährdungsbeurteilung im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. 
Über die Verringerung der Taktzeit lässt sich ja noch diskutieren aber das Thema neue SPS-Software (Compiler, Interpreter, Prozessor) akzeptiere ich bei einer Standard-SPS schlichtweg nicht, bzw hätte ich dafür gerne mal einen Quellennachweis.
Natürlich nehme ich den Austausch einer SPS als Anlass den Sicherheitslevel einer Anlage zu überprüfen und wenn notwendig auf den Stand der Technik zu bringen. Das fordert ja auch letztlich die BetrSichV. Aber wenn hier kein Handlungsbedarf ist, dann gibts keine neue Gefährdungsbeurteilung nur weil jetzt eine neue SPS drin ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (6 April 2017)

Hallo Tyson,
wer hat was anders geschrieben? Du nimmst ohne den  Zusammenhang zu sehen einen Teil meines Posts heraus! Man darf bei einer  Prüfung nicht von einer sicheren Maschine ausggehen, sonst ist es keine  Prüfung.
Eine Prüfung ob sich eine wesentliche Veränderung ergibt  setzt eine „sichere Maschine nach BertSichV“ voraus. Und das ist genau  der man meisten gemachte Fehler, man will eine Maschine verändern die  unsicher ist und dann prüfen ob es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist. Das  geht schlicht weg nicht.
Eine GBU bzw. sicherheitstechnische  Überprüfung einer Maschine ist immer ganzheitlich zu sehen, darin sind  alle eventuelle Gefährdungen bzw. Gefährdungssituationen zu betrachten  und nicht nur die Steuerung. Ich sehe das auch so, dass die  Sicherheitsfunktionen oft Mangelhaft sind oder gänzlich fehlen. Aber zu  den Sicherheitsfunktionen gehören dann auch alle entsprechenden Medien  wie z.B. Druckluft und Hydraulik und nicht nur die Steuerung.


> Wir  bieten solche Prüfungen der funktionalen Sicherheit bis zu einem  gewissen Grad derzeit kostenlos an ( Prüfung von SRASW ). Von 10  Maschinen sind 5 absolut unsicher, 3 haben kleine Fehler und nur 2 sind  fehlerfrei. Ein recht erschreckendes Ergebnis wenn man bedenkt, dass die  Maschinen neu sind.


Dass es viele Maschinen gibt die  Mängel haben kann ich bestätigen, da ich das im Rahmen der  ganzheitlichen GBU und Abnahmeprüfungen auch prüfe! Aber ich kenne auch  den Aufwand einer GBU wie kann man sowas seriös kostenlos machen?
Die  Arbeit meines Teams ist zu 70% GBU von Maschinen, wir haben sehr viel  zu tun, ich habe aber auch immer mal wieder mit Mitbewerbern zu tun die  sowas für anscheinend wenig Geld machen. Die Erfahrung hier der Kunde  bekommt nur das was er auch bezahlt, Dienstleister leben von  gearbeiteten Stunden und nicht von Geschenken. Das merkt der Kunde dann  aber erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Oft bekommen wir dann auch Aufträge  doch.
Sowas kann man nicht kostenlos machen, da die Prüfungen zum  Teil sehr aufwendig ist (Elektro, Steuerung, Hydraulik, Druckluft,  Mechanik) und auch die SRASW mit einbeziehen muss, denn wenn Ihr sagt  die HW passt und es sind Fehler in der SRASW dann ist es auch nicht  besser!


----------



## Safety (6 April 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
wenn Du eine Maschine sicherheitstechnisch verbessern willst brauchst Du eine ganzheitliche GBU, wie willst Du sonst Wissen was zu tun ist.
Wenn Du eine Maschine veränderst musst Du eine Risikobeurteilung für die Veränderung durchführen und eine Entscheidung treffen welche Maßnahmen das auslöst und ob es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist. Das setzt aber immer eine „sichere Maschine“ nach BetrSichV voraus.
Nach der Veränderung muss die GBU überprüft werden, es können sich ja neue Sachverhalte ergeben haben. Neu machen muss man die dann nicht, aber fortführen.
Mir ist auch bekannt das es Mitbewerber gibt die aus jedem auch noch so kleinem Anlass eine wesentliche Veränderung machen, das will der Gesetzesgeber nicht, sonst hätte die Industrie ein großes Problem. Aber was man will, sind sichere Maschinen, mir ist auch kein Urteil wegen einer nicht erkannten wesentlichen Veränderung bekannt, wegen unsicheren Maschinen schon.
Zu Deinem Beispiel Steuerung:


GBU vorher, prüfen ob die Maschine sicher ist bzw. was zu tun ist ermittelt was zu tun ist die sicher zu machen. Hier kann man alle Spielräume der BetrSichV nutzen.
Risikobeurteilung der Veränderung
Prüfung auf wesentliche Veränderung (Anwendung des Interpretationspapiers)
Maschine umbauen
Alle Prüfungen durchführen
GBU anpassen, fortführen
Betriebsanweisungen und Unterweisungen anpassen
Wenn Du die Steuerung tauschst und es gibt da keine SF und Diagnosen und die Maschine wird dadurch nicht unsicherer warum soll das dann eine wesentliche Veränderung sein. Nur weil die eine S5 gegen eine S7 tauscht? Sowas steht nirgends, Du entscheidest das in deiner GBU!!!!!


----------



## Typson (6 April 2017)

> Aber ich kenne auch  den Aufwand einer GBU wie kann man sowas seriös kostenlos machen?



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Wir machen aber keine GBU. Wir sind ein Softwaredienstleister (SPS, Roboter,...), programmieren Maschinen und versuchen unseren Beitrag zur Sicherheit zu leisten. Wir prüfen tatsächlich nur, ob die PLr auch tatsächlich in der Sicherheits-SPS umgesetzt wurde und dokumentieren das anhand der Matrixmethode. Sobald es aber in Richtung GBU oder tiefgründige mechanische bzw. elektrische Themen geht, reichen wir das an diejenigen weiter, die sich damit auskennen... also an Firmen wie deine eine ist. Wir erledigen also nur den Teil, mit dem wir uns auskennen.

Die kostenlose Prüfung der SRASW machen wir sowieso zur Angebotserstellung und dauert je nach Maschine 2-8h. Da ist dann zwar noch nichts dokumentiert, aber es gibt zumindest eine Rückmeldung wie es um das PL der SRASW steht... ggf. auch ein paar Tips. Diese kostenlose Prüfung, oder nennen wir es Unterstützung, bieten wir auch an wenn wir davon ausgehen müssen, dass kein Auftrag entsteht. Damit kann sich jeder Programmierer unverbindlich an uns wenden und muss sich nicht allein da durch kämpfen, wie es in der Praxis ja üblich ist. Wenn man es für unseriös hält einen kostenfreien Beitrag zur Sicherheit zu leisten, dann ja... geb ich dir recht.

Wie prüft ihr denn nach einer wesentlichen Veränderung oder bei einer CE-Konf-Bewertung, ob die SRASW den PLr auch erfüllt? Blackbox-Test?


----------



## Safety (6 April 2017)

Hallo Tyson,
ich bleibe dabei eine Prüfung einer SRASW mit Aussage zum Kunden (bzw. ist das dann ja keiner) setzt voraus, dass man die Gefährdungen und Risikobeurteilung kennt, sonst kann ich da nicht viel Prüfen! Auch sehe ich das was Ihr da macht Rechtlich als sehr schwierig an! Ihr gibt eine Gut / Schlecht Aussage ohne Hintergrundwissen. Und so ganz nebenbei glaube ich dann auch nicht das das zu einer besseren Sicherheit führt da die Bewertungsgrundlagen fehlen. Denn wenn es anders wäre würde das mehr als 2-8 Stunden dauern.
Zur Betriebswirtschaftlichen Sichtweise sage ich nichts, aber ich denke Ihr müsst dann auch mal Geld verdienen oder seid Ihr die Mutter Theresa der Maschinensicherheit.

Zur SRASW, ich bewege mich in dem Umfeld Maschinen und Anlagensicherheit schon etwas länger und habe im Jahr 2009 Seminare gehalten wie man Sinnvoll SRASW Anhand der vorgaben in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 prüft. Das geht aber nur wenn man die SF kennt, die dann in der RB aufgeführt wurden und dann auch in der HW und Software nachgewiesen werden müssen, ohne diese Angaben kann man keine Prüfung machen und auch keine seriöse Aussage treffen!
Also für mich ist die Matrix Methode eine Möglichkeit, das V-Model mit den Erläuterungen der Maßnahmen ist umzusetzen das spiegelt auch diese Methode wieder. Wir haben da eine eigene Vorgehensweise in der der Blackboxtest (Integrationstest) den Abschluss bildet. Teilweise muss man auch mit Greyboxtest arbeiten da ein kompletter Blackboxtest nur sehr schwer möglich ist.
Mein letztes Projekt hatte über 1100 sichere Eingänge und über 800 sichere Ausgänge.
Kann ich das euch senden zum prüfen (natürlich kostenlos) (Spaß)


----------



## Typson (6 April 2017)

Jetzt würde ich dir gern mal ein ganz übles Beispiel schicken 

Du hast ja vollkommen Recht!!! Ohne die Softwarespezifikation und die zugrundeliegende RBU kann ich auch nichts endgültig prüfen. Ich kann aber schon aus den Ein- & Ausgängen das Ziel des E-Konstrukteurs ableiten und dann den Programmcode auf grobe Fehler prüfen. Zudem kann ich ja problemlos alle umgesetzten Sicherheitsfunktionen erkennen und das durch den Softwareteil erreichte PL ermitteln. Ein CE-Beauftrager könnte diese Werte dann mit den Vorgaben aus Sistema o.ä. vergleichen.
Wir greifen also hier ganz unten an bzw. zäumen das Pferd von hinten auf. Ich versuche damit die Programmierer zu sensibilisieren, wie viel Verantwortung sie tatsächlich tragen.

Wieso das Ganze: Ich programmiere seit 8 Jahren Standard-SPS und Sicherheits-SPS... Ich habe noch nie eine Softwarespezifikation oder ein Sistema-Projekt erhalten! Meine SRASW wurde noch nie geprüft! Es hat mich auch noch nie jemand gefragt, ob ich weiß was ein PL ist. Jeder Programmierer, ob selbstständig oder angestellt, geht davon aus, dass der Maschinenhersteller ja die Verantwortung übernimmt. Tut er letztendlich auch, aber trotzdem sind Fehler in der SRASW. 



> Mein letztes Projekt hatte über 1100 sichere Eingänge und über 800 sichere Ausgänge.
> Kann ich das euch senden zum prüfen (natürlich kostenlos) (Spaß)


Also 1900 E/As ist schon knackig. Aber ja! Ich schaus mir an und höre auf sobald ich den ersten Fehler gefunden habe. Wenn du Interesse hast, dann her damit 
Ich habe sowas vor 2 Jahren schonmal gemacht. War eine 50-Stationen-Anlage mit jeweils ca. 30 E/As. Da war relativ schnell Schluss mit prüfen. Bin dann an die Anlage und habe vorgeführt wie man einen Roboter bei offener Tür in Automatik mit 100% Geschwindigkeit fährt (ungewollt).

Vielleicht hast du aber auch was kleineres mit Lichtgittern, Muting, verschiedenen Betriebsarten, Zustimmtastern. Bei solchen Funktionen schleichen sich die meisten Fehler ein.

noch kurz dazu:


> ich habe aber auch immer mal wieder mit Mitbewerbern zu tun die  sowas für anscheinend wenig Geld machen.



Ich  weiß genau was du meinst. In meiner Welt sind das dejenigen, die sich  für 50€/h anbieten eine SPS zu programmieren und dabei irgendwie  vergessen, dass da vielleicht ein Sicherheitsbauteil drin stecken könnte  (z.B. F-CPU). Damit programmiert dann der neue Mitarbeiter mit 6Monaten Berufserfahrung oder der alte Hase, der es gewohnt ist, dass die Sicherheit durch die Elektrik gewährleistet ist, die Sicherheiten der Maschine ohne auch nur irgendwas von PL zu wissen.
Aber nun die andere Seite: Wie macht man es einem Maschinenhersteller klar, dass für 50€/h kein Fachpersonal finanzierbar ist? Mit dem Thema hast du sicherlich auch täglich zu kämpfen.


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2017)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich aber auch mal Fragen warum Maschinen, an denen 40 Jahre lang Menschen gearbeitet haben (offensichtlich ohne sich dabei reihenweise die Gliedmaßen zu amputieren), plötzlich total unsicher sein sollen.


an deiner Maschine vielleicht nicht, aber an der Maschine gleichen Typs in  Italien. wie kriegst du das denn mit? ich verrate es dir, u.a. über den Stand der Technik


----------



## Safety (6 April 2017)

Hallo Typson,


> Jetzt würde ich dir gern mal ein ganz übles Beispiel schicken


Glaubst Du wirklich das ich eins benötige?


> Ich kann aber schon aus den Ein- & Ausgängen das Ziel des E-Konstrukteurs ableiten und dann den Programmcode auf grobe Fehler prüfen. Zudem kann ich ja problemlos alle umgesetzten Sicherheitsfunktionen erkennen und das durch den Softwareteil erreichte PL ermitteln. Ein CE-Beauftrager könnte diese Werte dann mit den Vorgaben aus Sistema o.ä. vergleichen.


Und genau jetzt sehe ich Dich in einer Verantwortung die man mit der vorgehensweise nie übernehmen kann.


Eine Software hat keinen PL!!!!! 
Je nach Höhe des PLr der SF sind mehr Maßnahmen zur Fehlervermeidung notwendig, wie willst Du das den prüfen? 
Also kann man aus einer Software nicht herauslesen welcher PL erreicht wird, das ist schlicht weg nicht möglich, dazu muss immer die Kombination HW und SW betrachtet werden. 
Und was soll dann wer vergleichen auf solch einer Datenbasis hin wird dann eine weitere Prüfung durchgeführt? Grenzwertig!
Ihr seid Doch ein Unternehmen das haftbar gemacht werden kann oder?


> Also 1900 E/As ist schon knackig. Aber ja! Ich schaus mir an und höre auf sobald ich den ersten Fehler gefunden habe. Wenn du Interesse hast, dann her damit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt machst Du Spaß oder? Die Sicherheitsfunktionen in allen meinen Projekten werden durchgängig erst in der RB erarbeitet und definiert und dann in einem eigenen Dokument für die Sicherheitsfunktionen weiterbearbeitet. In dem jede einzelne Sicherheitsfunktion erst die HW bewertet wird und dann die SW erarbeitet und entsprechend dem vereinfachten V-Model verifiziert , validiert und dokumentiert. Bis zur Abnahme an der Maschine. Und dann werden diese durch einen weiteren Experten mit entsprechenden Nachweisdokumenten und durch entsprechende Integrationstests geprüft und auch abgenommen.
Und was willst Du da jetzt noch?
Und ja es gibt einen Softwareentwurf und Softwarespezifikation mit entsprechender Vorgabe an den Programmierer, was denkst Du wie man so große Projekte angeht, auf der Bierkiste nachts um 24:00 Uhr mal loslegen mit SF Programm und dann Dich Fragen ob es o.k. ist?
Mein Team und ich leben davon und tragen eine nicht unerhebliche Verantwortung! Ich mache das nicht mal mit einem überfliegen und einer nicht verifizierbaren Aussage, wir erstellen Gerichts verwertbare Dokumente.


> Ich weiß genau was du meinst. In meiner Welt sind das dejenigen, die sich für 50€/h anbieten eine SPS zu programmieren und dabei irgendwie vergessen, dass da vielleicht ein Sicherheitsbauteil drin stecken könnte (z.B. F-CPU). Damit programmiert dann der neue Mitarbeiter mit 6Monaten Berufserfahrung oder der alte Hase, der es gewohnt ist, dass die Sicherheit durch die Elektrik gewährleistet ist, die Sicherheiten der Maschine ohne auch nur irgendwas von PL zu wissen.
> Aber nun die andere Seite: Wie macht man es einem Maschinenhersteller klar, dass für 50€/h kein Fachpersonal finanzierbar ist? Mit dem Thema hast du sicherlich auch täglich zu kämpfen.


Auch dieses kann ich nicht verstehen und nachvollziehen, Du machst eine Dienstleistung für lau und beschwerst Dich dann das Du nicht genug Geld bekommst, finde ich komisch.


----------



## Rudi (6 April 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> an deiner Maschine vielleicht nicht, aber an der Maschine gleichen Typs in  Italien. wie kriegst du das denn mit? ich verrate es dir, u.a. über den Stand der Technik



Meine Meinung dazu: Nicht jeder Ziegenhirte (nicht abwertend gemeint) sollte an Technik gelassen werden die er logischerweise nicht versteht und die Gefahren dann auch nicht einschätzen kann


----------



## Typson (6 April 2017)

Also lieber Safety.

Ich freue mich sehr, dass ihr als  Safety-Experten das Privileg besitzt von den Leuten beauftragt zu  werden, die bereits das Bewusstsein entwickelt haben solche  Sicherheitsprüfungen überhaupt extern machen zu lassen. Das erspart euch  ja zumindest schonmal die Frage, ob das V-Modell durchlaufen werden  muss. Und wenn du jetzt sagst "na was denkst du denn...", dann hier  gleich die Antwort: erklär das doch bitte den Sondermaschinenbauern, die  tagtäglich CE-Kennzeichen aufkleben ohne eine solche Verifikation o.  Validierung gemacht zu haben.
Du argumentierst hier aggressiv gegen  eine Sache, die zur Verbesserung des Sicherheitsbewusstseins derjenigen  beiträgt, die die Sicherheit letztendlich umsetzen (Softwareseitig).  Glaubst du ich klaue dir damit Kundschaft und du verlierst ein paar €  wenn ich einen Programmierer kostenlos geholfen habe? Im Gegenteil:  Gerade dadurch, dass den Leuten gezeigt wird wieviele Fehler sich  einschleichen können, wagen bereits einige den Schritt zu ihrem Chef und  fordern einen Sicherheitslehrgang. Und dagegen wetterst du hier.

Das Ganze hier solltest du nicht falsch verstehen, ich zweifle nicht an  eurer Kompetenz oder eurem Engagement für die Sicherheit.

Entsprechend deiner pampigen Antworten und Fragen:



Safety schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich das ich eins benötige?


Wieso  nicht? Keine Lust mal wieder durch tiefsten Dreck zu kriechen? Dann  lass es doch und hör auf gegen die zu wettern, die sich das ans Bein  binden.



Safety schrieb:


> 1. Eine Software hat keinen PL!!!!!


Achso? Das sieht das IFA im IFA Report 2/2016 anscheinend anders:


> In Abbildung 3 wird noch deutlich, dass der PL für die gesamte
> Kombination der drei Steuerungsteile immer aus zwei Aspekten
> folgt:
> • der Zuverlässigkeit der Hardware: Sie ergibt sich in diesem
> ...






Safety schrieb:


> 2. Je nach Höhe des PLr der SF sind mehr Maßnahmen zur Fehlervermeidung notwendig, wie willst Du das den prüfen?
> 3. Also kann man aus einer Software nicht herauslesen welcher  PL erreicht wird, das ist schlicht weg nicht möglich, dazu muss immer  die Kombination HW und SW betrachtet werden.


Man kann den erreichten PLsoftware und PLHardware für sich bestimmen und dann prüfen ob das zum PLr passt. Und wenn bei der Ermittlung des PLsoftware eine SF fehlt, dann erkennt das der CE-Beauftragte. Der CE-Beauftragte könnte natürlich auch die Kodierung der F-CPU selbst prüfen, aber kann er denn KOP/FUP?



Safety schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitsfunktionen in allen meinen Projekten werden durchgängig  erst in der RB erarbeitet ...  Nachweisdokumenten und durch entsprechende Integrationstests geprüft und  auch abgenommen.
> Und was willst Du da jetzt noch?


Ja super! Und warum bist du nicht überall und bringst das allen Maschinherstellern mal bei? Die Maschinenrichtlinie existiert seit 20Jahren und trotzdem fragen sich 70% der Maschinenbauer warum ich von denen zumindest eine Abschaltmatrix haben will wenn ich SRP/CS programmieren soll... der EPlan muss doch reichen. Und bevor du jetzt sagst "na die machen das halt falsch": Ja, ganz genau! Und nun?
Und ganz ehrlich, es wäre schön wenn manche sich wenigstens die Zeit 24:00Uhr auf der Bierkiste nehmen würden... vielleicht kommen sie dann darauf sich einen Kurs zu gönnen.



Safety schrieb:


> Auch dieses kann ich nicht verstehen und nachvollziehen, Du machst eine  Dienstleistung für lau und beschwerst Dich dann das Du nicht genug Geld  bekommst, finde ich komisch.


Was hast du da gelesen? Ich habe mich nicht beschwert. Ich habe festgestellt, dass mit 50€/h keine geschulte Fachkraft bezahlt werden kann. Ich investiere ein paar Stunden für einen schnellen Check aus dem ein Auftrag oder gute Kundenbeziehung entsteht... jeder hat was davon. Und eine stichhaltige Dokumentation entsteht dadurch auch erst wenn es beauftragt ist.


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu: Nicht jeder Ziegenhirte (nicht abwertend gemeint) sollte an Technik gelassen werden die er logischerweise nicht versteht und die Gefahren dann auch nicht einschätzen kann


diese Antwort bringt uns doch nicht weiter. na klar sollte der ungelernte "Ziegenhirte" nicht an eine komplexe Maschine, aber schau dir doch die Unfallzahlen an! Solche Aussagen sind viel zu allgemein und spiegeln nicht die Realität wieder. Bei den Unfallstatistiken verletzen sich Fachkräfte und keine "Ziegenhirte". Auch Italien hat Fachkräfte, aber es reicht, wenn du einfach die Unfallstatistik in Deutschland anschaust.


----------



## Safety (7 April 2017)

Hallo Typson,
anscheinend lesen wir zwei jeweils ein anders Thema.
Beginnend mit einem Post von Dir in dem Du einem zusammenhanglosen Zitat von mir gebracht hast, in dem es um einen Tausch einer Standard-SPS geht.


Privileg? Was soll das jetzt wieder? Wir bieten eine Dienstleistung an und Kunden die diese benötigen und dann noch Dankenderweise mit uns arbeiten wollen buchen diese. Ich finde auch interessant was Du so einfach in den Raum stellst sieht man auch an den ganzen Posts, ich halte Seminare zu den ganzen Themen und nicht wenige im Jahr und die von Dir gescholtenen Maschinenbauer buchen auch diese und viele davon setzen die Inhalte auch um. Dann führe ich sehr viele Gespräche zur Maschinensicherheit und werde zu Beratertagen gebucht auch hier erkläre ich den Kunden wie man was machen kann. Also bitte keine Behauptungen die einfach falsch sind! 
Wo siehst Du Aggressivität? Aber man erkennt das wir zwei Sichtweisen haben die nicht zusammenpassen. 
Ich denke Du solltest mal die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 lesen, hier Abschnitt 4.6.1 und 4.6.3 dann wirst Du verstehen um was es geht. Und die Anforderungen je nach Höhe des PLr sind steigend also je mehr ich mache um Fehler zu vermeiden umso höher kann der PL sein. Diese Aussage von mir kannst Du zu 100% in der Norm lesen. Stickwort steigende Wirksamkeit. Du verstehst hier nicht was Die die IFA sagen will. Was hast Du eigentlich vor der Veröffentlichung der IFA gemacht? 
Zu dem fehlerhaften Programm, hier wollte ich Dir mitteilen, dass ich viele Programme verifiziere und validiere und ja da sind auch viele Fehler. Also warum sollte ich da was von Dir bekommen? 
Zu Deiner Dienstleistung die Du erbringst, habe ich schon genügend geschrieben. Bleibe auch hier bei meiner Meinung das es sehr Fragwürdig ist was Du da machst. Auch wenn Du meinst was Gutes zu tun. Ich denke Ihr seid dafür haftbar! Warum reite ich darauf rum, weil ich mit solchen nicht verifizierten Aussagen immer wieder konfrontiert werden und mich dann damit beschäftigen muss. Keine Dokumente, keine Nachvollziehbaren Aussagen, kommt einfach einer und sagt das ist nicht richtig und muss so oder so gemacht werden ohne jegliche Quellenangaben. 
Zu Deiner Behauptung ich hätte Angst Du nimmst mir was weg, nur so viel ich und die mit mir verbundenen Unternehmen haben mehr als genug zu tun. Du kannst gerne weitermachen! 
 

Für mich ist die Diskussion beendet, da beiden Seiten Ihre Argumente ausgetauscht haben und es anscheinend keine Einigung geben wird.

Entschuldigung an den Themenersteller ich bin hier sehr weit abgewichen.


----------



## Rudi (7 April 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> diese Antwort bringt uns doch nicht weiter. na klar sollte der ungelernte "Ziegenhirte" nicht an eine komplexe Maschine, aber schau dir doch die Unfallzahlen an! Solche Aussagen sind viel zu allgemein und spiegeln nicht die Realität wieder. Bei den Unfallstatistiken verletzen sich Fachkräfte und keine "Ziegenhirte". Auch Italien hat Fachkräfte, aber es reicht, wenn du einfach die Unfallstatistik in Deutschland anschaust.



"Ziegenhirten" war auch in keiner Weise auf Italien hin gemeint !!


----------



## Knaller (7 April 2017)

Moin

Um nochmal auf "Bestandsschutz" usw. zurück zukommen.

Wenn wir an einer Maschine (nicht von uns) die Steuerung tauschen, sieht sich einer unserer Sicherheitsing. die Maschine an.  Sind an der Maschine die Sicherheitsfragen über eine separate Hard und Software gemacht, ist ein Tausch der Steuerung meistens einfach.  Sobald aber Sicherheitsfunktionen (der unsichere Kanal) aus der SPS angesteuert werden, schauen sich die Kollegen auch nach Möglichkeiten das SPS Programm an.  In den meisten Fällen endet das in einer neuen Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse.     
Wir sagen dem Kunden immer offen welche Probleme es geben könnte.  Und die meisten Kunden akzeptieren den nötigen Aufwand und auch Kosten.     
Sobald die merken es geht bei Problemen an die eigene Freiheit und Geldbörse werden alle vorsichtig.

1. Ich persönlich hab bei einem Kunden so einen Fall erlebt.

2. Eine große Fa. aus dem Automobil Zuliefererbereich.
Im Versuchslabor waren viele Prüfstände nicht sicher.   Ich habe das beanstandet. (Aus meiner langen Erfahrungszeit als Servicemann) 
Kunde hat sich einen externen Fachmann geholt.   Nach ca. 6 Monaten war das Labor wieder zuerkennen.  Schutzzäune , Sicherheitstüren mit Zuhaltung, Not-Aus- Schalter usw.     Warum?  Der zuständige Abteilungsleiter hat sich mit einem Rechtsanwalt (privat) unterhalten und der hat im die Augen geöffnet. 

PS:     Beim Ford hab ich schon wegen Mangelnder Sicherheit 2 Tage die Normale Produktion flach gelegt.   
Vertikal Achse nur mit einer Haltebremse versehen und das Montagepersonal rannte immer lustig drunter her.     War 4 Jahre bereits in Betrieb.  Da ging's dann auch um Bestandsschutz usw.    Im Endeffekt wurden alle Montagelinien in Europa überprüft und geändert. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> "Ziegenhirten" war auch in keiner Weise auf Italien hin gemeint !!


egal. 
ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass in diesen Unfallstatistiken keine "Ziegenhirten" sondern Fachkräfte sich an den Maschinen verletzen. deswegen ist die Aussage " es sollte nicht jeder ... daran arbeiten" nicht angebracht, weil sich ja Facharbeiter verletzen.


----------



## Typson (7 April 2017)

Hallo Safety.

Mit diesem Thema haben sich ja 2 getroffen, die sich mit unterschiedlichen Ausgangspunkten auf das selbe Problem eine augenscheinlich sehr diskusionsbedürftige Meinung bilden. Mein Ausgangspunkt ist der des Programmierers, der allein zu entscheiden hat wie er die Sicherheits-Software umsetzt (in meinem Arbeitsumfeld sind das 70% der Programmierer). Eine Situation, die von deinem Ausgangspunkt (erst SF spezifizieren, dann Softwarespez., dann kodieren, dann Verifizieren & Validieren) verständlicher Weise nur Kopfschütteln auslöst. Das meinte ich mit der pampigen Retourkutsche "dein Privileg".
Die Dienstleistungen, die du anbietest sind absolut sinnvoll und notwendig. Aber auch nach mittlerweile so langer Zeit gibt es zu viele, die sie nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Es kostet halt Geld und "bisher ist doch auch alles gut gegangen". An der Front kämpft man halt nachwievor gegen Windmühlen.
So wie ich dich allerdings verstehe, fängst du mit deiner Arbeit (Verifikation von SRASW) gar nicht erst an wenn die Spezifikationen nicht existieren. Sofern der Kunde dann nicht die Spezifikation macht, dann bleibt die Maschine wie sie ist und der Programmierer erhält keine Unterstützung. Und das ist das, was mir und vielen meiner Kollegen täglich passiert. Hier setze ich halt an und zäume das Pferd von hinten auf.




> Du hast doch eine entsprechende Jahrelange Erfahrung, war das jemals ein Problem?


..."bisher ist doch auch alles gut gegangen" oder "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". So empfindlich wie du auf ein zu schnelles Urteil über wesentliche Veränderung reagierst, so empfindlich bin ich anscheinend wenn ich diesen Spruch lese. Und dazu gibt es von mir eine freundliche Reaktion und ich weise noch darauf hin, dass beim Wechsel einer SPS nicht einfach gedankenlos irgendwas getauscht werden kann.

Vielleicht hab ich damit bei dir einen sehr empfindlichen Punkt getroffen. Dann muss man aber nicht so reagieren und alles grundlegend abschmettern, nur weil es nicht zu deiner Meinung passt. Vielleicht hast du dich in deine Ehre als alter Hase in der Sicherheit angekratzt gefühlt, weil ich dir wiedersprochen habe. Tut mir Leid, aber damit hab ich nicht gerechnet und ich werde versuchen es das nächste Mal geschmeichelter zu formulieren.



> Ich denke Du solltest mal die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 lesen, hier Abschnitt 4.6.1 und 4.6.3 dann wirst Du verstehen um was es geht


Ja, das ist der geradlinige Weg. Aber durch Unwissenheit und Termindruck werden gern mal ein paar Schritte ausgelassen. Bei SRESW von z.B. einem Servoregler kannst du auch kein PLr einer kompletten SF  prüfen, da die umliegende Hardware ja erst kundenseitig angebaut werden  muss. Es gibt dann einen maximal möglichen PL, der mit diesem Gerät  erreicht werden kann.



> Zu Deiner Dienstleistung die Du erbringst, habe ich schon genügend  geschrieben. Bleibe auch hier bei meiner Meinung das es sehr Fragwürdig  ist was Du da machst.


Du hast anscheinend aus meinem Text und deiner Sensibilität auf deiner  Meinung nach "nicht verifizierte Aussagen" irgendwie angenommen, dass  ich alles kostenlos mache und irgendwas unterschreibe wovon ich keine  Ahnung habe. Bestärkt wird deine Annahme durch eine Meinungsverschiedenheit, ob man SRASW auch prüfen kann ohne die umliegende Hardware und die Spezifikation zu kennen. Ist es nicht legitim (nach Norm) 



> Ich denke Ihr seid dafür haftbar!


Wir haben die gleiche Ausbildung und Zertifizierung wie dein Team. Wir übernehmen genauso Verantwortung wie ihr. Wir beschränken uns aber auf die Software und relevante Teile der Elektrik, den Rest übergeben wir an diejenigen, deren täglich Brot das ist. Auch bei Steuerungen, von denen wir keine Ahnung haben, lehnen wir das natürlich ab oder reichen das an die Spezialisten weiter.


Diese Frage bitte als höfliche Anfrage verstehen und bitte nicht wieder in den falschen Hals kriegen:
Ihr verifiziert auf jeden Fall schonmal PNOZmulti. Kannst du oder dein Team auch eine F-CPU verifizieren? Was ist mit Sick, Wieland oder wie sie alle heißen? Macht ihr tatsächlich alle?
Und dann noch das ganze CE drum herum? Wie groß ist dein Team?


----------



## Typson (7 April 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Wenn wir an einer Maschine (nicht von uns) die Steuerung tauschen, sieht sich einer unserer Sicherheitsing. die Maschine an.  Sind an der Maschine die Sicherheitsfragen über eine separate Hard und Software gemacht, ist ein Tausch der Steuerung meistens einfach.  Sobald aber Sicherheitsfunktionen (der unsichere Kanal) aus der SPS angesteuert werden, schauen sich die Kollegen auch nach Möglichkeiten das SPS Programm an.  In den meisten Fällen endet das in einer neuen Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse.



Das ist wirklich sehr beruhigend zu hören!


----------



## Safety (7 April 2017)

Hallo Typson,
Du bringst schon wieder nur Ausschnitt von einem Post von mir und unterstellst Sachverhalte die wenn man den ganzen Zusammenhang sieht nicht stimmen.

Hier mal das Ganze:


> Post von Dieter:
> Zitat von *Knaller*
> Bei Austausch einer Steuerung gilt das gleiche.
> Denn es wird davon ausgegangen das ein anderer Compiler oder Interpreter verwendet wird. Es ist daher nicht sicher gestellt , das sich die Maschine gleich verhält.
> ...





> Post von mir:
> Hallo Dieter,
> jetzt mal langsam, natürlich muss man beim Tausch einer SPS darüber nachdenken ob das Auswirkungen auf die Sicherheit hat. Aber wenn da keine SF oder Diagnosen drüber laufen dann wird das auch keine wesentliche Veränderung werden. Warum auch, was soll den so schlimm werden?
> Wenn man die Geschwindigkeiten der Antrieb hochtreibt oder sonst was ist das dann auch zu prüfen.
> ...



Meine Antwort bezieht sich klar auf die von Dieter gestellt Frage und wo steht da:


> Und dazu gibt es von mir eine freundliche Reaktion und ich weise noch darauf hin, dass beim Wechsel einer SPS nicht einfach gedankenlos irgendwas getauscht werden kann.


Bitte lese doch einmal alles und dann gibt Deinen Kommentar ab!

Auch hier gehst Du auf das von mir geschrieben nicht ein und bringst dann plötzlich ein neues Thema:


> Ja, das ist der geradlinige Weg. Aber durch Unwissenheit und Termindruck werden gern mal ein paar Schritte ausgelassen. Bei SRESW von z.B. einem Servoregler kannst du auch kein PLr einer kompletten SF prüfen, da die umliegende Hardware ja erst kundenseitig angebaut werden muss. Es gibt dann einen maximal möglichen PL, der mit diesem Gerät erreicht werden kann.


SRESW mit einem Servoregeler. Wird sprechen von SRASW und SPS-Programmierung und hier sage ich Dir erneut lese die 13849-1 da Du ja die selbe Ausbildung hast wie ich kennst Du die Norm und den Inhalt.


> Du hast anscheinend aus meinem Text und deiner Sensibilität auf deiner Meinung nach "nicht verifizierte Aussagen" irgendwie angenommen, dass ich alles kostenlos mache und irgendwas unterschreibe wovon ich keine Ahnung habe. Bestärkt wird deine Annahme durch eine Meinungsverschiedenheit, ob man SRASW auch prüfen kann ohne die umliegende Hardware und die Spezifikation zu kennen. Ist es nicht legitim (nach Norm)


Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich so schwer verständlich ausdrücke, Ihr prüft oder eher seht euch eine Software SRASW an und gibt dann ohne Detailprüfung, wie auch immer eine Aussage Gut / Schlecht an den Kunden und du Denkst damit bist Du dann nicht haftbar? Ist die Ausarbeitung Sichtung Prüfung von euch dann Gerichtsverwertbar. Euer Kunde wird sagen die haben das geprüft, aber garantiert!


> Diese Frage bitte als höfliche Anfrage verstehen und bitte nicht wieder in den falschen Hals kriegen:
> Ihr verifiziert auf jeden Fall schonmal PNOZmulti. Kannst du oder dein Team auch eine F-CPU verifizieren? Was ist mit Sick, Wieland oder wie sie alle heißen? Macht ihr tatsächlich alle?
> Und dann noch das ganze CE drum herum? Wie groß ist dein Team?


Ich denke auch hier gehst Du von falschen Voraussetzungen aus, der Kunde ist hier immer mit dabei! Wir Programmieren nicht wir verifizieren und validieren nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 mit dem Kunden, der die Betriebsanleitungen und Daten und Programme hat. Wir sitzen da nur im Büro um aus den zur Verfügung gestellten Daten Dokumente zu erzeugen, und die Modulauswahl und Datenflussanalyse wird zusammen mit dem Kunden gemacht. Dazu braucht man aber die Spezifikation. Das hört sich komplizierter an als es ist.
Wir sind zurzeit ein Team von fünf Experten.
So nun aber endgültig Schluss von meiner Seite, die Diskussion ist für mich Sinnlos und kostet mich viel zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2017)

@Safety und Typson

Jeder von euch beiden hat auf seine Weise Recht.
Die Dienstleistung von Typson ist meines Erachtens absolut sinnvoll.
Aus der Ausführung / Qualität eines F-Programmes kann man sehr viele Rückschlüsse auf die SF und den PL treffen.
Nicht überall wird validiert und alles getestet.
Auf der anderen Seite ist natürlich das SPS-Programm nur ein Bestandteil der gesamten SF. Drumherum können mindestens genauso viele Fehler gemacht werden.

Es zeigt sich einfach das Sicherheit nicht nur schwarz - weiß ist.
Und das ganz besonders beim Umbau / Retrofit von Anlagen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Typson (7 April 2017)

Danke BlockMove, das ist das was ich damit sagen wollte.

Nur für andere, die das ggf. mitlesen:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich so schwer verständlich ausdrücke, Ihr prüft  oder eher seht euch eine Software SRASW an und gibt dann ohne  Detailprüfung, wie auch immer eine Aussage Gut / Schlecht an den Kunden  und du Denkst damit bist Du dann nicht haftbar?


Detailaussagen, Dokumentationen und Fehlerbehebung gibt es auch, kostet dann aber und wird mit Spezifikationen durchgeführt.



> ...der Kunde ist hier immer mit dabei! Wir Programmieren nicht wir verifizieren und validieren nach DIN EN ISO  13849-1 und -2 mit dem Kunden, der die Betriebsanleitungen und Daten und  Programme hat.


Den Programmcode zu kontrollieren gehört zur Vollständigkeit. Wie will man sonst die Programmierrichtlinien der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 prüfen? Und dazu muss man den Programmcode doch lesen können, oder nicht? Wozu brauch es für die Verifikation denn den Kunden wenn alle Unterlagen da sind (es sei denn es gibt einen Fehler oder Unklarheiten,logisch)?

Tut mir leid, anscheinend verstehe ich wirklich nicht was ihr da genau macht. Ich nehme schon die ganze Zeit an, dass ihr die Software tatsächlich öffnet, jedes Bit prüft, die Logik nachvollzieht, die Codes in der Dokumentation den einzelnen SF zuordnet, das erreichte PL bestimmt und dann mit der Risikobeurteilung abgleicht.

Stichwort Matrixmethode, S*o*ftema.
... Und vorher hat man übrigens einfach nur das Programm ausgedruckt.

Da Safety sich ausklinkt:  Kann mir mal jemand erklären wo hier das Missverständnis ist? Ich kapiers nicht.


----------



## Safety (7 April 2017)

Hallo Typson,             
Lustig!
Langsam verstehe ich was Du da machst. Immer neue Posts mit immer neunen Interpretationen meines geschriebenen, liest Du das nicht? Soll ich Dir die Fachbegriffe erklären damit es leichter wird?
Ich bin hier öffentlich Unterwegs und man kann sehen wer ich bin, würdest Du das bitte auch machen? Damit Deine Kunden das auch lesen können?
Du scheinst die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht zu kennen sonst wüsstest Du was Verifizierung und Validierung und insbesondere Datenflussanalyse bedeutet.
Ja wir prüfen jede Sicherheitsfunktion von dem Eingangssignal bis zu dem Ausgangssignal und drüber hinaus auch die ganze Sicherheitsfunktion mit kompletter HW so wie es die Norm vorschreibt und ja wir erstellen Dokumentationen, ohne machen wir nichts. Diejenigen meines Teams die den Code SRASW prüfen haben eine Ausbildung in der man lernt wie man Software erstellt und auch Erfahrung damit wie man SPSen programmiert, so auch ich. Nur damit Du siehst wir können einen Code lesen.
Da wir nicht in der Lage sind jede Software zu besitzen machen wir das öffnen und dann die Datenflussanalyse mit dem Kunden, der hat die Software und wir öffnen dann die Programme und sehen wie die Angaben aus des dem Softwareentwurf umgesetzt sind und Dokumentieren das dann Bit für Bit, teilweise auch mit Greybox-Tests, insbesondere bei sehr großen Anlagen, der Programmierer zeigt mir dann auch den Datenfluss Vieraugenprinzip, geht einfach schneller. Bei kleinen Programmen und freier Software machen wir das auch alles alleine, wir haben auch die eine oder andere Software. Das beinhaltet auch die Auswahl und Parametrierung von Funktionsbausteinen oder eine Vorvalidierung von neuprogrammierten Modulen. Alles schon sauber dokumentiert so wie man das auch macht!
Wenn das alles geschehen ist geht es an die Integration und die entsprechenden Tests und Abnahmen., aber der ganzen Sicherheitsfunktion mit SRASW. Alle unsere Dokumente werden von einem zweiten validiert sonst geben wir die nicht frei.
Und ja das machen wir auch schon vor dem Dokument der IFA dazu brauche ich die nicht.  
Du scheibst immer Matrix Methode was hast Du den davor gemacht?
Mich würde interessieren wie Du den PL aus einer Software ermittelst ohne Angaben vom Kunden und Vorgaben aus einer RB, Spezifikation usw.. Wie sieht die Aussage dem Kunden gegenüber aus, wie sichert Ihr euch da ab, Stichwort Rechtssicherhit für beide Seiten?
Und was sagt Ihr dem Kunden wie der mit der Aussage umgehen muss oder kann, welche Aussagekraft die hat?
So wenn ich dann weiß mit wem ich spreche und auch euer Unternehmen kenne, reagiere ich dann auf Deine Interpretationen meines geschriebenen, bitte lese aber auch mal die Fachbegriffe nach macht das ganze einfacher.

@ Dieter
Ich stelle die Dienstleistung einer Softwareüberprüfung überhaupt nicht in Frage ganz im Gegenteil!
Mir geht es darum das der Kollege hier eine Art Werbemaßnahme als kostenlose Dienstleistung anbietet die für beide Seiten Dienstleister und auch Kunde Rechtlich sehr fraglich ist. Es erfolgt ja keine Detailprüfung. Als Dienstleister im Safety Bereich muss man erstmal zum Fachanwalt und sich beraten lassen wie man sich in diesem sensiblen Umfeld rechtssicher bewegen kann, so jedenfalls nicht Aber vielleicht verstehe ich ja nicht was da gemacht wird. Da wird eine Aussage dem Kunden übergeben mit der der CE-Beauftragte dann was prüfen kann. Das stelle ich in Frage nicht die Dienstleitung.


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2017)

Eines der Themen, die dieser Thread zeigt, ist die Spannbreite von Dienstleistungen rund um Maschinensicherheit.
Letztlich kann sich jeder hier Experte nennen und als Kunde hast du das Problem den passenden zu finden.
Nur ganz wenige sind so komplett aufgestellt wie du Safety. Wir haben hier auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.


----------



## Tommi (7 April 2017)

> Nur ganz wenige sind so komplett aufgestellt wie du Safety.



*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Typson (7 April 2017)

Hallo Safety.



> Mir geht es darum das der Kollege hier eine Art Werbemaßnahme als  kostenlose Dienstleistung anbietet die für beide Seiten Dienstleister  und auch Kunde Rechtlich sehr fraglich ist. Es erfolgt ja keine  Detailprüfung.


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Ich hab doch nun schon 3mal geschrieben, dass eine Detailprüfung stattfindet. Das ist doch schließlich das was ich anbiete. Hast du da vielleicht was reininterpretiert?



> Ich bin hier öffentlich Unterwegs und man kann sehen wer ich bin,  würdest Du das bitte auch machen? Damit Deine Kunden das auch lesen  können?


Dein Problem daran, dass ich anonym bin und du nicht, kann ich nachvollziehen. Habe aber ich nicht vor das zu ändern.

Dann müsste ich jedes mal aufpassen ob ich hier meinen Kunden ans Bein pinkle. Ich könnte nicht mehr offen über die Missstände sprechen, da dann jeder weiß wer gemeint ist.
Wie man ja sieht können kleine Meinungsverschiedenheiten oder Fehlinterpretationen schnell zum Streit ausarten wo einer augenscheinlich auch schnell mal unhöflich und beleidigend wird. Ich weiß nicht ob es für dich so förderlich ist hier ohne Kenntnisse über mich oder meine Firma so ungehalten zu werden, aber du kannst es dir vielleicht leisten.




> Soll ich Dir die Fachbegriffe erklären damit es leichter wird? ... Du scheinst die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 nicht zu kennen sonst wüsstest Du was  Verifizierung und Validierung und insbesondere Datenflussanalyse  bedeutet.


Für welchen deiner Standpunkte sollen solche Sprüche ein Argument darstellen? Wenn keine zweite Meinung akzeptiert werden kann, dann hast wahrscheinlich sowie nur du Recht... ohne Grund, dafür reicht anscheinend:


> Eine Software hat keinen PL!!!!!


Und hier der Teil der Norm, den du empfohlen hast:


> SRASW, in LVL geschrieben und mit den folgenden Anforderungen übereinstimmend, kann einen PL von a bis e erreichen...


Ja ja, zusammenhangslos Texte von dir zitiert, schon verstanden. Aber was ist daran missverständlich? Vielleicht hast du ja was anderes gemeint, aber das hier ist schließlich ein Chat und da steht ganz klar von dir die Aussage drin, dass Software kein PL hat. Und dann sollte es doch wohl erlaubt sein dir zu wiedersprechen.

Und hier der Auszug von dem, was nach meiner Arbeit kommt (die zum wiederholten male NICHT kostlos ist) und jeder CE-Beauftragte ohne Programmierkenntnisse machen kann, weil das dann NICHT mehr mein Part ist:


> 4.7 Verifikation, dass der erreichte PL den PLr erfüllt
> Für jede einzelne Sicherheitsfunktion muss der PL des zugehörigen SRP/CS dem nach 4.3 bestimmten
> erforderlichen Performance Level (PLr) entsprechen (siehe Bild 3). Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird eine
> Wiederholung des Prozesses, wie in Bild 3 beschrieben, notwendig.
> ...


Und wieso kann man nochmal keinen erreichten PL einer SRASW bestimmen? Bitte erklär es doch und sag nicht einfach, dass man mal irgendwo was lesen soll...



> Und ja das machen wir auch schon vor dem Dokument der IFA dazu brauche ich die nicht.


Du hast wahrscheinlich auch viel Arbeit in deine Art der Prüfung reingesteckt, find ich gut. Schade, dass du die Jungs nicht aktiv unterstützt, das würde sicherlich Einigen helfen.



> Du scheibst immer Matrix Methode was hast Du den davor gemacht?


Alles in einer selbst erfundenen Liste dokumentiert, vielleicht ähnlich zu deiner. Es sei denn deine Methode ist übermächtig (verzeiht, ich werde albern).
Mit dem Hinweis auf diese Methode wollte ich dir nur klar zu verstehen, was genau wir machen, damit du und ich nicht weiter aneinander vorbeireden. Hat anscheinend nicht funktioniert...



Ich mache nur einen winzigen Teil von dem was du alles anbietest. Aber das was ich mache, erledige ich mit großer Sorgfalt. Auch wenn es da sicherlich noch viel zu lernen gibt, das bringt der Beruf nunmal mit sich. Selbst du wirst jeden Tag/Woche was neues lernen. Darauf sollte man niemals überheblich reagieren und damit versuchen sein Gegenüber zu demotivieren.



> Nur ganz wenige sind so komplett aufgestellt wie du Safety


Finde ich auch und find ich auch sehr gut. Schade, dass das hier so ausarten musste.
Aber kein Grund hier den Boss zu spielen.

P.S.: ... anscheinend habe ich nur zu wenig Respekt vor Autoritäten, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich kuschen


----------



## Safety (7 April 2017)

Hallo Typson,
ich habe keinerlei Probleme alles was ich schreibe auch öffentlich zu vertreten!
Du aber schon, komisch.
Bist Du der Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens?
Jetzt mal was Du geschrieben hast!!!!


> Wir bieten solche Prüfungen der funktionalen Sicherheit bis zu einem gewissen Grad derzeit kostenlos an ( Prüfung von SRASW ). Von 10 Maschinen sind 5 absolut unsicher, 3 haben kleine Fehler und nur 2 sind fehlerfrei. Ein recht erschreckendes Ergebnis wenn man bedenkt, dass die Maschinen neu sind.
> Die kostenlose Prüfung der SRASW machen wir sowieso zur Angebotserstellung und dauert je nach Maschine 2-8h. Da ist dann zwar noch nichts dokumentiert, aber es gibt zumindest eine Rückmeldung wie es um das PL der SRASW steht... ggf. auch ein paar Tips. Diese kostenlose Prüfung, oder nennen wir es Unterstützung, bieten wir auch an wenn wir davon ausgehen müssen, dass kein Auftrag entsteht. Damit kann sich jeder Programmierer unverbindlich an uns wenden und muss sich nicht allein da durch kämpfen, wie es in der Praxis ja üblich ist. Wenn man es für unseriös hält einen kostenfreien Beitrag zur Sicherheit zu leisten, dann ja... geb ich dir recht.





> Du hast ja vollkommen Recht!!! Ohne die Softwarespezifikation und die zugrundeliegende RBU kann ich auch nichts endgültig prüfen. Ich kann aber schon aus den Ein- & Ausgängen das Ziel des E-Konstrukteurs ableiten und dann den Programmcode auf grobe Fehler prüfen. Zudem kann ich ja problemlos alle umgesetzten Sicherheitsfunktionen erkennen und das durch den Softwareteil erreichte PL ermitteln. Ein CE-Beauftrager könnte diese Werte dann mit den Vorgaben aus Sistema o.ä. vergleichen.
> Wir greifen also hier ganz unten an bzw. zäumen das Pferd von hinten auf. Ich versuche damit die Programmierer zu sensibilisieren, wie viel Verantwortung sie tatsächlich tragen.





> Was hast du da gelesen? Ich habe mich nicht beschwert. Ich habe festgestellt, dass mit 50€/h keine geschulte Fachkraft bezahlt werden kann. Ich investiere ein paar Stunden für einen schnellen Check aus dem ein Auftrag oder gute Kundenbeziehung entsteht... jeder hat was davon. Und eine stichhaltige Dokumentation entsteht dadurch auch erst wenn es beauftragt ist.





> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Ich hab doch nun schon 3mal geschrieben, dass eine Detailprüfung stattfindet. Das ist doch schließlich das was ich anbiete. Hast du da vielleicht was reininterpretiert?


Also macht Ihr (Firma unbekannt) was jetzt? Eine kostenlose Detailprüfung mit oder ohne Dokumentation? Was nun Du wieder sprichst Dir ständig! Bitte kläre das mal auf. Das sollte man dann auch euren Kunden sagen. Ich bleibe nach dem was Du schreibst dabei rechtlich sehr fragwürdig.

Ich behaupte weiter ein Software kann keinen PL haben:
DIN EN ISO 13849-1
Abschnitt 4.6.1 Alle Tätigkeiten im Lebenszyklus von sicherheitsbezogener Embedded- oder Anwendungssoftware müssen hauptsächlich die Vermeidung von Fehlern berücksichtigen, die während des Softwarelebenszyklus (siehe Bild 6) eingebracht werden. Das Hauptziel der folgenden Anforderungen ist es, lesbare, verständliche, testbare und wartbare Software zu erhalten.
Warum ist das so, weil Du keine Parameter hast diesen zu verifizieren, es sind in der Norm Grundlegende Vorgaben und dann in Verbindung mit der Höhe des PLr 
Auszug aus der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 4.6.3
Für SRASW in Komponenten mit PLr von c bis e werden die folgenden zusätzlichen Maßnahmen mit steigender Wirksamkeit (niedrigere Wirksamkeit für PLr von c, mittlere Wirksamkeit für PLr von d, höhere Wirksamkeit für PLr von e) erforderlich oder empfohlen.
Also es gibt keine Parameter nun beantworte doch mal die Frage wie Du den PL ermittelst? Die Antwort fehlt!!!
Du hast nur mit einer Gegenfrage reagiert:


> Und wieso kann man nochmal keinen erreichten PL einer SRASW bestimmen? Bitte erklär es doch und sag nicht einfach, dass man mal irgendwo was lesen soll...


Also wie?
Man muss die SSPS und HW immer zusammen sehen, da z.B. Diagnosen wie Kanalfehler und / oder Quer- und Kurzschlüsse dann über die HW der SSPS oder über Sensoren oder Aktoren geschehen müssen. Die SW macht Diagnosen und Verknüpfungen. Die Diagnosen werden nur in der SSPS z.B. parametrisiert.
Die reine SW ist eine Verarbeitung von Informationen und bildet Zwischenergebnisse und dann Ausgaben. Die HW der SSPS liest die Eingänge und schaltet die Aktoren, das sind jetzt einfache Beispiele. Aber ich bin da echt gespannt was von Dir kommt.


> Aber kein Grund hier den Boss zu spielen.
> 
> P.S.: ... anscheinend habe ich nur zu wenig Respekt vor Autoritäten, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich kuschen


Ja genau, nicht sagen wer man ist und dann solche Sätze, schon klar! Aus welchem Grund solltest Du kuschen, weil du ständig Sachverhalte verdreht hast? Weil Du Dir ständig widersprichst, siehe oben, weil Du keine Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen gibst? Weil Du in die Opferrolle verfallen bist?
 Das ist ein Diskussionsforum und das mache zu mindestens ich. Du hast einiges unterstellt was ich richtiggestellt habe und bringst keine Antworten auf meine Fragen und widersprichst Dir ständig selbst ist eigentlich keine Diskussion.
Na dann mal raus mit der Firma und Antworten mit welchen Parametern der Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 , ohne jegliche HW Betrachtung, einen PL einer reinen SRASW bestimmst.


----------



## Typson (8 April 2017)

Also die Texte die du da von mir reinkopiert hast passen ansich zusammen, bis auf diesen Schreibfehler:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Ich hab doch nun schon 3mal geschrieben,  dass *K*eine Detailprüfung stattfindet. Das ist doch schließlich das was  ich anbiete. Hast du da vielleicht was reininterpretiert?


Gut, seh ich ein, das ist verwirrend. Ich biete keine Detailprüfung kostenlos an. Aber wie gesagt, das schreib ich nicht zum Ersten mal.

Stimmt, die Frage nach dem wie habe ich vergessen zu beantworten. Kein Grund gleich ausfällig zu werden. Kurzform, ausgehend von fehlender Spez.:


Sichtprüfung (Angebotsphase = kostenlos = auch ohne Auftrag in Sicht)
Ausdruck des Sicherheitsprogramms. Prüfen auf automatisch generierten Warnungen, Hinweise, Bausteinparametrierung, Auffälligkeiten.
Sammeln aller Ein-Ausgänge aus Symbolik, Parametrierung und Querverweisen. 
Nachvollziehen der Logik.
Prüfen auf Einsatz von Bibliotheks-Bausteinen und deren Beschaltung, Quittierpflicht, Wiederanlaufsperre, Einsatz von unsicheren Signalen und deren Auswirkung... noch einiges mehr.
Prüfen der Einhaltung der Programmierrichtlinien nach 13849.

Ergebnis: Der IST-Stand der SRASW ist grundsätzlich aufgenommen. Der Kunde/Programmierer bekommt eine Aussage, ob sich eine Detailprüfung lohnt oder ob grobe Fehler drin sind. Bei groben Fehlern wird Unterstützung angeboten, ansonsten eine Detailprüfung und Dokumentation (vollständige Doku nur mit Spez., da ich die Spez. ja nicht erstellen kann).
Detailprüfung (ohne Spez.)
Ausgangspunkt: Grobe Fehler sind schon weg, da der Kunde die schon mitgeteilt bekommen hat. Eine Wiederholungsprüfung der SRASW gibt es selten, damit wird zumindest dieser Teil erschwinglicher.
Dokumentieren des Systemaufbaus.
Dokumentieren aller erkennbaren SF.
Dokumentieren der Logik, die zur SF gehört (Screenshot wenn möglich, sonst nachgebildet) inkl. Ein-Ausgänge & Systemarchitektur.
Dokumentieren von Betriebsarten, Prioritäten, Reaktionszeiten, Anlaufsperren, Diagnosefunktionen (Rückführkreise, Kanaldiagn., zyklische Testfunktionen, ...), usw. für jede SF.
Ermitteln des DC durch die Software.
Ermitteln und dokumentieren des erreichten PL der SRASW aus angewandter Systemarchitektur, Diagnosen und damit die Aussage, welcher PL mit dem Gesamtsystem maximal möglich sein kann. (SRASW = PLc  => Gesamt PL kann nie höher sein als c)
Hinweise auf erkennbare zusätzlich notwendige Prüfungen von externen Geräten, wie Servos, Roboter, Lichtgitter

Offen bleibt danach für den Kunden:
Endlich alle fehlenden Dokumente erstellen.
Vergleichen der SFs mit seiner RBU auf Vollständigkeit und Funktion.
Vergleichen der Reaktionszeiten mit seiner RBU unter Beachtung von zusätzlichen Zeiten durch die Hardware oder Roboter o.ä.
Vergleichen der SRASW-Ergebnisse mit der eingesetzten Hardware.
Vergleichen des PLr nach RBU mit maximalem PL der SRASW.
Ggf. Maßnahmen gegen CCF ausführen.
Validierung.
Der ganze lange Rest der CE-Konf.Erklärung.

Das sind aber Sachen, die die CE-Beauftragten des Maschinenherstellers können oder weitere Dienstleister abdecken. Z.B. werden dann oft noch Lichtgitterabnahmen oder Nachlauftests durch Dritte gemacht oder die Elektrik wird vom Steuerungsbauer erledigt.




> Ja genau, nicht sagen wer man ist und dann solche Sätze, schon klar! Aus  welchem Grund solltest Du kuschen, weil du ständig Sachverhalte  verdreht hast? Weil Du Dir ständig widersprichst, siehe oben, weil Du  keine Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen gibst? Weil Du in die  Opferrolle verfallen bist?


Wieso stellst du sowas in den Raum? Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir wiedersprochen habe. Und ich bemühe mich auch konkrete Antworten mit Argumenten zu geben.
Sicherlich geht da mal was unter, so wie auch du nicht klar und deutlich auf meine Fragen antwortest. Also wieso soll Software kein PL haben?
Das was du als Argument aufgeführt hast (4.6.3 steigernde Wirksamkeit) sind weiterführende Maßnahme, die teilweise organisatorisch und teilweise auf Programmierregeln abzielen. Das geht aber nicht in die Berechnung des PL der SRASW ein, sondern sind Sachen, die so oder so ab einem gewissen PLr gemacht werden müssen.



> Na dann mal raus mit der Firma


Die Gründe hab ich dir genannt.
Rein aus deiner Schreibweise heraus, kann man nicht darauf vertrauen, dass du mit dieser Information in der Geschäftswelt verantwortungsvoll umgehen würdest. Ansonsten hätte ich mich sicher gern mal bei dir gemeldet. Wäre vielleicht was nützliches bei rum gekommen, denn ich glaube du bist real nicht so wie du dich in diesem Gespräch gibst. Sonst wärst du wahrscheinlich nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2017)

@Typson und Safety

Wenn jetzt noch weitere offene Punkte sind, dann könntet ihr diese per PN austauschen.
Jeder von euch beiden hat - meiner Meinung - Punkte und Ansichten denen man zustimmen kann.

Für mich einer der wichtigsten Punkte beim Thema Maschinensicherheit ist ganz einfach, dass es nur im Team geht.
Es hilft nichts, wenn der Hydrauliker und der Hardwarekonstrukteur alles richtig macht und der SPS-Programmierer beim Schreiben der F-Software Mist baut.
Genauso wenig hilft mir das schönste F-Programm nix, wenn die RBU und der PLr falsch sind. Gegenseitiges Schuldzuweisen hilft bei dem Thema keinem.
Wenn man das kapiert hat und das Thema gemeinsam rechtzeitig angeht, dann ist es kein Hexenwerk.

Wir lassen uns in der Zwischenzeit bei vielen Themen extern beraten und hier muss man eben festlegen wo der eigentliche Schwerpunkt bzw das Problem liegt.
Haben wir Probleme beim Auslegen einer sicheren Hydraulik, dann nehmen wir einen anderen Dienstleister als wenn es um Themen rund um Gefährdungsbeurteilung oder CE geht.
Bei komplexen Anlagen können so auch durchaus mehrere Dienstleister im Boot sein.  Wichtig ist, dass die Dienstleister konkrete Lösungsvorschläge bieten.
Und hier trennt sich sehr schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.
Wie bereits gesagt nur ganz wenige sind so komplett aufgestellt wie du Safety.
Spezialisten auf Teilgebieten, eben wie du Typson, sind genauso notwendig.
Was ich persönlich nun gar nicht brauchen kann, sind Normenzitierer und Dampfplauderer, die nicht die Eier in der Hose haben eine Lösung konkret zu beurteilen und schriftlich dafür ein Gutachten abzugeben.
Wenn ich frage brauche ich für diese Einheit PLd oder PLe, dann will ich nicht hören "Betrachten Sie Norm xyz Abschnitt 123 und entscheiden Sie danach". Ich will hören "Dafür reicht PLd. Die Begründung erhalten Sie im Gutachten".

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (8 April 2017)

Vermutlich ist das alles richtig. Im Zweifel will ich von einem Spezialisten ebenfalls eine konkrete Aussage und kein Wischiwaschi.

Was wir hier sehen, ist das was passiert wenn man mehrere Spezialisten zum gleichen Thema in einen Raum sperrt. Die vitale Frage ist: werden die erkennen, das es sich um Teamwork handelt oder kommt nur einer wieder raus?


----------



## Safety (8 April 2017)

Hallo,
Dieter hat Recht, ich hätte es schon viel früher beenden sollen, ist auch eigentlich nicht meine Art. Denke das kann man auch an den Posts und Themen der letzten Jahre sehen.
Es nervt mich immer mehr das Personen im Netz einfachmal Sachverhalte verdrehen und das natürlich Anonym.  
Ich muss mich nochmal bei dem Themenersteller entschuldigen, ich habe das Thema, was ich für sehr wichtig erachte, zerstört.
@Moderatoren:
Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen die Posts die nicht zum Thema gehören zu löschen, oder wenn das für jemand interessant sein sollte in ein eigens Thema zu kopieren.
Was ich aber interessant finden würde, wenn wir das Thema SRASW und 13849 nochmal gesondert aufgreifen würden. Wir hatten schon mal ein größeres Thema aber ich denke im Zuge der Zeit wird das wieder aktueller auch durch die Veröffentlichung der IFA, wie kann man das Umsetzen oder gibt es auch alternative Möglichkeiten. Das hilft dann dem Leser.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2017)

@Safety

ich denke hier muß man nix löschen. Da gab's schon wesentlich heftigere Diskussionen hier im Forum.
Ihr seid beide noch ziemlich sachlich geblieben und so darf's doch sein.
Der Thread zeigt einfach, dass das Thema Sicherheit vielschichtig ist und dass es oft zu Diskussionen über Vorgehensweisen und Auslegungen kommt.
Ist bei uns firmenintern keinen Cent anders.
Man meint immer, dass eigentlich alles durch Normen, Verfahren, mathematische Formeln und Ablaufdiagramme geregelt ist ... Pustekuchen.
Aber sehen wir's doch einfach mal so:
In unserem sachlichen. logischen und lösungsorientierten Umfeld schadet mal Diskussion und Emotion auch nix 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## bike (8 April 2017)

Bei dieser "Diskussion" geht mir auf den Zeiger, dass die Hersteller von "Sicherheitstechnik" bei der Gesetzgebung mitreden und die Gesetze mit schreiben.
Warum gibt es noch Maschinenbediener die gesund in Rente gehen?
Kann mir jemand schlüssig erklären, warum eine Fräsmaschine, die 40 jahre alt ist und bei der es in ca 64 000 Std. Betrieb zu keinem Unfall kam, nachgerüstet werden muss?
Warum darf ein Oldtimer ohne ABS und Dreipunktgurt im Strassenverkehr bewegt werden, obwohl der mehr Menschen gefährden kann?

Sicherheit ist gut und wichtig, aber wie bei allem: Übertreiben ist doof. Und das findet bei der Sicherheitsdebate leider statt.
Daher ist auch die Akzeptanz nicht gegeben.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2017)

bike du hast 100% Recht ... Nur dummerweise hat Sicherheitstechnik schon lange nichts mehr mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun.
Ich halte auch an einer roten Ampel an wenn kein Verkehr ist. Und so handhag´be ich es in der Zwischenzeit auch mit der Sicherheitstechnik.
Ich machs halt. Ist einfach besser für den Blutdruck und die Nerven.
Alter Spruch:
Gott gebe mir die Kraft Dinge zu ändern die ich ändern kann und die Gelassenheit Dinge zu erdulden die ich nicht ändern kann.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Taschenklemme (8 April 2017)

Der Thread hat sich ja interessanter entwickelt, als ich es dachte und erreicht mit der philosophischen Einlage einen vorläufigen Höhepunkt 

Kann mich jemand aufklären, in wie fern Dienstleister und Händler für Maschinen Verantwortung für die Maschinensicherheit haben, bzw. übernehmen?

Beispiele:
1. Trägt beim Verkauf einer gebrauchten Maschine der Betreiber oder der Verkäufer die Verantwortung für die Einhaltung erforderlichen Maschinensicherheit?

2. Wie sieht es bei Reparaturen aus? Trägt ein Monteur oder Techniker, der eine Maschine installiert, wartet oder repariert, bzw. dessen damit beauftragte Firma o.g. Verantwortung?  Oder hängt das vielleicht vom Grad der Sicherheitsmängel ab? Wenn also z.B. ein veralteter Sicherheitsschalter vorhanden ist, muss der Dienstleister das nicht sehen, aber wenn z.B. ganz offensichtlich ungeschützte bewegliche Teile Menschen gefährden, dann muss der Dienstleister Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Safety (8 April 2017)

Hallo,
zur erste Frage Gebrauchtmaschinenhandel und wie muss ich mit einer Gebrauchtmaschine als Verwender umgehen?
Habe das mal für mich so Formuliert:


Das Verkaufen von Maschine wird im ProdSG geregelt: 
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/prodsg_2011/gesamt.pdf
§1 (3) Dieses Gesetz gilt nicht für:
1. Antiquitäten,
2. gebrauchte Produkte, die vor ihrer Verwendung instand gesetzt oder wiederaufgearbeitet werden müssen, sofern der Wirtschaftsakteur denjenigen, an den sie abgegeben werden, darüber ausreichend unterrichtet

Das bedeutet der Verkäufer muss deutlich in den Kaufvertrag aufnehmen das diese Maschine instand gesetzt oder wiederaufgearbeitet werden muss! Verkaufen kannst Du die Maschine dann.



Eine „Alt“ Maschine muss nicht unsicher sein, Maschine die vor dem 01.01.1995 In Verkehr gebracht wurden 
ProdSG:
*§ 3 Allgemeine Anforderungen an die Bereitstellung von Produkten auf dem Markt*
(1) Soweit ein Produkt einer oder mehreren Rechtsverordnungen nach § 8 Absatz 1 unterliegt, darf es nur auf
dem Markt bereitgestellt werden, wenn es
1. die darin vorgesehenen Anforderungen erfüllt und
2. die Sicherheit und Gesundheit von Personen oder sonstige in den Rechtsverordnungen nach § 8 Absatz 1
aufgeführte Rechtsgüter bei bestimmungsgemäßer oder vorhersehbarer Verwendung nicht gefährdet.
*(2) Ein Produkt darf, soweit es nicht Absatz 1 unterliegt, nur auf dem Markt bereitgestellt werden, wenn es bei bestimmungsgemäßer oder vorhersehbarer Verwendung die Sicherheit und Gesundheit von Personen nicht gefährdet. Bei der Beurteilung, ob ein Produkt der Anforderung nach Satz 1 entspricht, sind insbesondere zu berücksichtigen:*
1. die Eigenschaften des Produkts einschließlich seiner Zusammensetzung, seine Verpackung, die Anleitungen
für seinen Zusammenbau, die Installation, die Wartung und die Gebrauchsdauer,
2. die Einwirkungen des Produkts auf andere Produkte, soweit zu erwarten ist, dass es zusammen mit anderen
Produkten verwendet wird,
3. die Aufmachung des Produkts, seine Kennzeichnung, die Warnhinweise, die Gebrauchs- und
Bedienungsanleitung, die Angaben zu seiner Beseitigung sowie alle sonstigen produktbezogenen Angaben
oder Informationen,
4. die Gruppen von Verwendern, die bei der Verwendung des Produkts stärker gefährdet sind als andere.
*Die Möglichkeit, einen höheren Sicherheitsgrad zu erreichen, oder die Verfügbarkeit anderer Produkte, die ein geringeres Risiko darstellen, ist kein ausreichender Grund, ein Produkt als gefährlich anzusehen.*



Was bedeutet das jetzt für den Käufer, Verwender? 
Der muss jetzt die BetrSichV einhalten.
Der Verwender muss auf jeden Fall eine GBU machen und die Sicherheit prüfen
Bei einer Maschine die den oben genannten Text träge „die vor ihrer Verwendung instand gesetzt oder wiederaufgearbeitet“ muss diese einer GBU unterzogen werden in der dann auch die Maßnahmen festgelegt werden und auf wesentliche Veränderung geprüft wird. Den diese muss nach BetrSichV nach dem Stand der Technik sicher zu verwenden sein! Der Begriff sicher zu verwenden sein ist der entscheidende Unterschied zum Herstellungsprozess. 


Achtung beim Einbau von „Alt“ Maschinen in andere Maschinen oder Gesamtheit von Maschine nach MRL 2006/42/EG die Neuaufgebaut werden, also erstmalig in Verkehr gebracht werden, dann müssen die „Alt“ Maschinen der MRL entsprechen, also dem Stand der Technik für die Herstellung von Maschinen. 
 

Zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Das ist schwierig kommt drauf an was Du machst, und wie ein Gericht entscheidet, wenn nach einer Reparatur an einer offensichtlich vom Stand der Technik stark abweichenden und mängelbehaftetet Maschine ein Unfall passiert. Steht in den Sternen, dazu empfehle ich Dir einen Fachanwalt einzuschalten der Dich mal über die Risiken aufklärt. Aber was man sagen kann, Du bist immer für das was Du machst verantwortlich oder zu mindestens mitverantwortlich, da gibt es Urteile bei denen auch Monteure gestraft wurden, weil die das Ausgeführt haben was die verantwortliche Führungskraft angeordnet hat, da geht es darum das man als Fachkraft schon im gewissenmaßen erkennen muss das z.B. der Abbau von Schutzeinrichtungen nicht zulässig ist. Aber wie schon geschrieben muss in Deutschland erst was passieren bis man Dich eventuell belangt. Sei Dir aber gewiss der Verwender wird erst mal versuchen das Ganze auf dich zuschieben, „ Wir haben da ja eine Fachfirma die die Maschine ständig wartet und repariert“. Also musst Du schon bei Auftragsvergabe darauf achten was Du für einen Auftrag annimmst und was im Vertrag steht. Oft lesen die Auftragnehmer die Lastenhefte nicht und machen dann sehr große Augen für was man alles Verantwortlich ist als Auftragnehmer. 
Bei Dienstleistungen im Safety-Bereich, meine Baustelle, ist das noch eine Stufe schärfer, Teileweise bekommt man die volle Verantwortung als Externer auch dazu gibt es Urteile! Auch hier ist es wichtig was man dem Kunden anbietet und was im Auftrag steht.


----------



## bike (8 April 2017)

Also ich kenne es so und so machen auch unser Altmetallherrichter:
Es wird der Stand der Technik der zu der Zeit gültig war geprüft und ggF wieder hergestellt.
Es muss keine F-PLC verbaut werden oder sonstigen Quatsch.

Warum muss auf eine solch so einfache und eigentlich altägliche Frage solch eine Abhandlung geschrieben werden?
Es ist nach meiner absoluten Überzeugung, es ist nur ein Geschäft, was die "Sicherheitsleute" da fordern und durch Lobby in Gesetze schreiben lässen 
Wenn kein Geschäft da ist um Geld zu drucken, wird dieser Bedarf geweckt.
Ein Gebrauchtwagenhändler der sein Geschäft so führen würde, wäre schnell im Knast.

@blockmove:Ich kenne es etwas anders:
Gott gibt mir die Kraft die Dummheit der Anderen zu ertragen, aber nimm die Kraft denen eine aufs Maul zu hauen.

bike

btw: wenn wir alle verbauten Achsen in Safeachsen umbauen müßten, wäre es billiger die Maschinen zu verschrotten.


----------



## Safety (8 April 2017)

Hallo, warum schreibt man so einen lagen Text?
Weil man nachvollziehbare Aussagen trifft und keine Behauptungen aufstellt. Bzw. sich darum bemüht, weil viele die berechtigte Frage stellen wo steht das.
Zur Sicherheit von Maschinen, es gibt viele Arten das alles über einen Kamm zu scheren ist nicht möglich. Und eine generelle Nachrüstpflicht gibt es nicht!
Aber wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und alte Vorschriften UVV, ZH usw. ansieht ist das alles nicht so neu. Vieles davon wurde auch übernommen.
Es werden in neunen Vorschriften Unfallschwerpunkte berücksichtigt, so geschehen bei der „neuen“ BetrSichV. Beispiele Instandhaltung, Manipulation von Schutzeinrichtungen, Ergonomie.
Zur Unfallhäufigkeit habe ich einen Link weiter oben gebracht, damit sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen kann.
Zu dem Thema was muss der Verwender beachten gilt die BetrSichV.
Hier kann man sehen wer die macht:
https://www.baua.de/DE/Aufgaben/Ges...ssionid=34993A20F04FE0939FA81DEBD92066C4.s1t1
Auch hier kann sich jeder selbst die Information beschaffen wer da mitwirkt und seine Schlüsse ziehen.
Die erstellen auch die TRBSen die ja eine Vermutungswirkung zur BetrSichV haben und somit den Stand der Technik darstellen.
Was sagt die BetrSichV zum Thema Stand der Technik und GBU:
*§2:*
*(10) Stand der Technik ist der Entwicklungsstand fortschrittlicher Verfahren, Einrichtungen oder Betriebsweisen, der die praktische Eignung einer Maßnahme oder Vorgehensweise zum Schutz der Gesundheit und zur Sicherheit der Beschäftigten oder anderer Personen gesichert erscheinen lässt. Bei der Bestimmung des Stands der Technik sind insbesondere vergleichbare Verfahren, Einrichtungen oder Betriebsweisen heranzuziehen, die mit Erfolg in der Praxis erprobt worden sind.*

*§3*
*(7) Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist regelmäßig zu überprüfen. Dabei ist der Stand der Technik zu*
*berücksichtigen. Soweit erforderlich, sind die Schutzmaßnahmen bei der Verwendung von Arbeitsmitteln*
*entsprechend anzupassen. Der Arbeitgeber hat die Gefährdungsbeurteilung unverzüglich zu aktualisieren, wenn*
*1. sicherheitsrelevante Veränderungen der Arbeitsbedingungen einschließlich der Änderung von Arbeitsmitteln dies erfordern,*
*2. neue Informationen, insbesondere Erkenntnisse aus dem Unfallgeschehen oder aus der arbeitsmedizinischen Vorsorge, vorliegen oder*
*3. die Prüfung der Wirksamkeit der Schutzmaßnahmen nach § 4 Absatz 5 ergeben hat, dass die festgelegten*
*Schutzmaßnahmen nicht wirksam oder nicht ausreichend sind.*
*Ergibt die Überprüfung der Gefährdungsbeurteilung, dass keine Aktualisierung erforderlich ist, so hat der*
*Arbeitgeber dies unter Angabe des Datums der Überprüfung in der Dokumentation nach Absatz 8 zu vermerken.*

*§ 4 Grundpflichten des Arbeitgebers*
*(1) Arbeitsmittel dürfen erst verwendet werden, nachdem der Arbeitgeber*
*1. eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchgeführt hat,*
*2. die dabei ermittelten Schutzmaßnahmen nach dem Stand der Technik getroffen hat und*
*3. festgestellt hat, dass die Verwendung der Arbeitsmittel nach dem Stand der Technik sicher ist.*


Die Gesetzeslage hat sich hier im Jahre 2015 entscheidend geändert, der Alte Anhang I der BetrSichV ist nicht mehr vorhanden die Anforderungen an die Sicherheit wurden als Schutzziele in die § der BetrSichV eingearbeitet. Die GBU ist nun in Verbindung mit dem Stand der Technik TRBSen zu erstellen und wie im § 3 und 4 gefordert zu beurteilen.

Nun bitte ich alle die dieses anzweifeln nicht einfach Behauptungen aufzustellen, sondern aufzuzeigen wie Sie zu dem Schluss kommen das es anders ist? Quellenangeben wären schön!
Zu dem Thema KFZ, wenn ich mich nicht irre müssen die alle 2 bzw. 3 Jahre einer sicherheitstechnischen Prüfung unterzogen werden, wie ist das bei Maschinen?


----------



## Cassandra (8 April 2017)

bike schrieb:


> btw: wenn wir alle verbauten Achsen in Safeachsen umbauen müßten, wäre es billiger die Maschinen zu verschrotten.



Hallo Bike,

siehst du - hat etwas gedauert, aber schließlich hast du das Ziel auch verstanden! 

LG Cassandra


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2017)

Was sich zur Zeit abspielt ist doch recht offensichtlich.
Das Thema CE und MRL bei Neuanlagen ist ziemlich durch. Die meisten von uns haben ihre Vorlagen für Risikobeurteilung, CE-Doku und Sistema-Berechnung.
Somit muß eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben werden. Also geht man jetzt den ganzen Altanlagenbestand mit Hilfe der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung an.
Und das nimmt mittlerweile solche Ausmasse an, dass man sich schon fragen muß.
Ein Beispiel hier im Thread wurde bereits genannt: Der Austausch einer SPS erfordert eine neue Gefährdungsbeurteil weil sich die neue SPS anders als die alte verhält.
Anderes Beispiel: Der Instandhalter tauscht einen Motorenschütz. Klar nach fast 20 Jahren wird ein aktueller Schütz eingebaut und nicht genau das gleiche Modell wie damals.
Genaugenommen muß jetzt der Instandhalter an Hand der Sicherheitskennwerte prüfen, ob der Schütz geeignet ist und muß dies auch noch dokumentieren.
Und da bei so alten Anlage meist keine CE-Doku vorhanden ist, muß dann natürlich der Instandhalter gleich noch eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen.
So beschäftigt ein simpler Schütztausch eine Sicherheitsfachkraft gleich mal einen halben Tag 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (8 April 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
zum SPS tausch habe ich schon was geschrieben, aber musste man früher nicht drüber nachdenken, wenn man das Herz einer Maschine tauscht ob das auch Auswirkungen auf die Sicherheit hat. O.K. haben wohl dann wenige getan aber die Forderung ist nicht neu. Auch damals seit 2002 wurden GBU gefordert. 
Auch der Tausch eines Bauteils welches in einer Sicherheitsfunktion ist muss, wenn es nicht 1 zu 1 getauscht werden kann, überlegt werden. Aber was ist da so schwer, bei alten Maschine gab es keine Forderung nach B10 B10D also muss man sehen das die Leistungsdaten stimmen, muss man das denn nicht immer?

Eingriffe in Sicherheitssysteme müssen überlegt sein, hier sehe ich keinerlei Verschärfungen der gesetztes Lage oder wo soll das stehen. 

Und warum soll an welcher Art von Maschinen alle Achsen gegen Safemotion-Achsen getauscht werden,  gibt es eine Nachrüstpflicht für bestimmte Maschinen?  Ist mir nicht bekannt!


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2017)

Safety,
du gehörst zu den Pragmatikern mit Sachverstand.
Es gibt aber auch andere in deiner Branche.
Die genannten Beispiele über SPS, Schütztausch und auch Safemotion sind nicht willkürlich, sondern kommen aus der Realität.
Das Thema Achsen (speziell schwerkrafrtbehaftete Achse) kommt oft beim Retrofit alter Anlagen.
Letztlich versuchen wir bei solchen Aufgaben so nah wie möglich, an den aktuellen Stand der Technik heranzukommen.
Wenn man sich vorher Gedanken macht, dann ist's ja auch in den meisten Fällen nicht übermässig dramatisch.
Neue Antriebstechnik wird sowieso verbaut, dann gibts eben im Zweifel noch eine mayr-Bremse als 2. Bremse.
Die endlosen Diskussionen um irgendwelche (meist fadenscheinigen) organisatorische oder personelle Lösungen (TOP-Prinzip) sind nerviger als eine vernünftige technische Umsetzung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (9 April 2017)

Hallo Dieter, Vertikal-Achsen sind ein schwieriges Thema, ich muss vor kurzem lernen das Doppelbremsen zu einer Zerstörung des Getriebes führen können, weil die Quasi zu einem sofortigen Stopp führen und die dadurch auftretenden Kräfte dann das Getriebe zerlegen. SEW hat das berechnet und man hätte da ein größeres Getriebe einbauen müssen, das die Kräfte aufnehmen kann, das war aber eine Achse in der Du bestimmungsgemäße bei jedem Takt im Gefahrenbereich warst. Habe mich dann dazu entschlossen das von der IFA im Bericht 7/2013 aufgeführte Beispiel anzuwenden, da sonst ein erheblicher Umbau notwendig gewesen wäre. Antrieb war schon drin so das SOS und SBC als Parallele SF möglich waren.


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, Vertikal-Achsen sind ein schwieriges Thema, ich muss vor kurzem lernen das Doppelbremsen zu einer Zerstörung des Getriebes führen können, weil die Quasi zu einem sofortigen Stopp führen und die dadurch auftretenden Kräfte dann das Getriebe zerlegen. SEW hat das berechnet und man hätte da ein größeres Getriebe einbauen müssen, das die Kräfte aufnehmen kann, das war aber eine Achse in der Du bestimmungsgemäße bei jedem Takt im Gefahrenbereich warst. Habe mich dann dazu entschlossen das von der IFA im Bericht 7/2013 aufgeführte Beispiel anzuwenden, da sonst ein erheblicher Umbau notwendig gewesen wäre. Antrieb war schon drin so das SOS und SBC als Parallele SF möglich waren.



Das Thema Getriebe ist klar.
Bei Retrofit gibt sich unser Sachverständiger mit einer Zeitverzögerung für die 2. Bremse zufrieden.
Zusammen mit mayr findet man meist eine akzeptable Lösung.
Das Thema Bremsentest nervt hier viel mehr.
Nicht alle Umrichter beherrschen ihn.
Und weil es nicht schon kompliziert genug ist, soll jetzt in Zukunft der dynamische Bremsentest  zum Standard werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (9 April 2017)

Hallo Dieter,
dynamisch halte ich für die aller meisten Anwendungen komplett übertrieben, da dies auch zu einem Verschleiß der Bremse führt und dann die Haltebremse nicht mehr geeignet ist. Ich rate bei meinen Projekten davon abzusehen. Es gibt auch Ausnahmen aber die sind eher sehr selten. Die Haltebremsen haben ja auch fast immer eine bestimmte Anzahl an Betriebsbremsungen bzw. Not-Stopps. 
Die IFA schreibt ja auch das es bei den Vertikal-Achsen das Unfall geschehen zeigt das Bremsen nicht abgrubt ausfallen, sondern die Bremskraft, (Haltekraft, mit einigen Not-Stopps) den darum geht es, langsam verliert.
Das kann ich auch bestätigen, es gibt auch Ausnahmen wie Öl auf dem Bremsbelag usw. aber da ist was Anderes schiefgelaufen. 

Zum Getriebe, zum versetzen Abschalten hat man mir damals abgeraten (Hersteller) da es durchaus zu Situationen kommt die dann doch zu einem gleichzeitigen Einfallen der Bremsen führen. Das war bei dem Beispiel auch mein erster Ansatz.  Aber es gibt auch Antriebe die mit zwei Bremsen und entsprechendem Getriebe ohne Verzögerung ausgerüstet sind, kommt halt auf die Kombination an.


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2017)

Beim dynamischen Bremstest gibt es diverse Ansichten über die Geschwindigkeit bei der dieser Erfolgen soll.
Ich sehe die ganze Diskussion um diesen Test auch wieder nur als ein Versuch den Stand der Technik hochzuheben und die Kosten für Sicherheit zu erhöhen.

Gleiches gilt auch bei den Getrieben.
Natürlich muß man sich die Daten anschauen, aber in den meisten Fällen ist hier genug Reserve.
Wenn allerdings der Hersteller abrät, dann hast du erstmal schlechte Karten.
Manchmal haben die Hersteller einen Baukasten und da gibt es das gleiche Getriebe mit stärkeren Motoren und Bremsen.
Da lohnt sich der Blick in die Kataloge.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Taschenklemme (9 April 2017)

Ich fasse mal zusammen, und hoffe, dass ich es richtig verstanden habe:

1. Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht, aber eine generelle Nachrüstpflicht auch nicht.
2. GBUs müssen bei jeder Maschine (alt und neu (mit CE)) immer wieder durchgeführt werden. Evtl. ergeben sich daraus verpflichtende Maßnahmen.
3. Auch alte Maschinen müssen auf den aktuellen Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik angepasst werden, wenn *nicht akzeptable Risiken* bestehen. 

Bei Punkt 3 hält mich die Bewertung des nicht akzeptablen Risikos in der Luft. Wer bewertet das und wie kann man sich absichern?

Mal ein paar Beispiele:

A. Produktionsmaschine aus den 80er. Eine 3 m lange Kardanwelle läuft auf Oberschenkelhöhe horizontal. Die obere Hälfte ist durch ein gebogenes Schutzblech gesichert. Es ist kein Problem unter das Blech zu greifen. Würde man mit ungeeigneter Kleidung, also z.B. einem wehenden Poncho oder einem langen Schal daneben stehen wäre nicht auszuschließen, dass dieser von der Welle, bzw. den Kardangelenken mitgenommen wird. Mit typischer Arbeitskleidung ist das Risiko relativ gering, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


B. Eine Produktionsmaschine vom Anfang der 90er. In der Maschine laufen zwei Ketten, die Transportstangen mit 2m Breite im Takt bewegen. Die Maschine hat eine Umhausung, aber es ist an mehreren Stellen möglich hereinzugreifen und von den Transportstangen erfasst zu werden (genau so ist es vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Kunden mit einem Auszubildenden passiert). 


C. Eine Produktionsmaschine aus der Mitte der 90er. Die Einhausung der Antriebselemente ist mit Siemens Grenztastern abgesichert, welche nur einen Wechselschalter haben. Die Grenztaster haben Kunststoffhebel, sind elektrisch in Reihe geschaltet und gehen auf eine Auswertschaltung des Herstellers, deren Aufbau unbekannt ist.


D. Ein Scherenhubtisch hat zwar an der Unterkante der Plattform eine Schutzleiste gegen Einquetschungen, aber man kann problemlos in das Scherengestell greifen und dort eingequetscht werden.



Die mechanischen Gefahren könnte man teilweise relativ einfach mit Schutzblechen deutlich reduzieren. An manchen Stellen wäre das aber kaum möglich.
Wenn aber eine Not-Aus-Schutzfunktion heute als unsicher betrachtet werden würde und man z.B. ein PNOZ nachrüsten müsste, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach kaum möglich, da dann ein Großteil der Leitungen neu gelegt werden müsste, wofür an einigen Stellen kein Platz vorhanden wäre.

Die o.g. Beispiele findet man in den Betrieben, in die ich komme, massenhaft.
Die Gefahrenquellen sind teils verdeckt, aber es gibt auch etliche sehr offensichtliche.


----------



## Safety (9 April 2017)

Hallo,
da sowas immer eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung voraussetzt, das ist aus der Ferne unmöglich. Aus diesem Grund ist was ich schreibe nur Tipps und es kann nichts davon ohne weiteres übernommen werden. 


> Produktionsmaschine aus den 80er. Eine 3 m lange Kardanwelle läuft auf Oberschenkelhöhe horizontal. Die obere Hälfte ist durch ein gebogenes Schutzblech gesichert. Es ist kein Problem unter das Blech zu greifen. Würde man mit ungeeigneter Kleidung, also z.B. einem wehenden Poncho oder einem langen Schal daneben stehen wäre nicht auszuschließen, dass dieser von der Welle, bzw. den Kardangelenken mitgenommen wird. Mit typischer Arbeitskleidung ist das Risiko relativ gering, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.



GBU erstellen. 
Hier gilt die TRBS 2111 und die im Anhang aufgeführten Normen. 
Normen die hier relevante sein können DIN EN ISO 13857, DIN EN ISO 953 bzw. jetzt die neue DIN EN ISO 14120 
Ich empfehlen hier auch immer, wenn es möglich ist sich C-Normen anzusehen, da es durchaus so sein kann das offen Gefahrstellen für bestimmte Maschinentypen erlaubt sind. Beispiel Bauart 1 Drehmaschinen nach DIN EN ISO 23125. 
Im Arbeitsschutz gilt das Top Prinzip,
 1. Technische Maßnahmen
2. Organisatorische Maßnahmen
3. Personenbezogene Maßnahmen.
 Technisch hat also Vorrang. 


TRBS2111 sagt dazu:
Sichern von Gefahrstellen 
 
Lassen sich Gefahrstellen nicht durch konstruktive Maßnahmen vermeiden, so ist vorrangig zu prüfen, ob die mechanische Gefährdung durch eine der nachfolgend aufgeführten Schutzeinrichtungen minimiert werden kann:


trennende Schutzeinrichtungen verhindern das Erreichen von Gefahrstellen, z. B. Verkleidung, Verdeckung, Umzäunung, Umwehrung 
Weitere Anforderungen siehe 5.2.1
Also wäre die Gefahrenstelle mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen zu verschließen. Normen wie die aussehen müssen habe ich genannt. Nachrüstung notwendig.



> Eine Produktionsmaschine vom Anfang der 90er. In der Maschine laufen zwei Ketten, die Transportstangen mit 2m Breite im Takt bewegen. Die Maschine hat eine Umhausung, aber es ist an mehreren Stellen möglich hereinzugreifen und von den Transportstangen erfasst zu werden (genau so ist es vor ein paar Wochen bei einem Kunden mit einem Auszubildenden passiert).


Siehe A
Nachrüstung notwendig.


> Eine Produktionsmaschine aus der Mitte der 90er. Die Einhausung der Antriebselemente ist mit Siemens Grenztastern abgesichert, welche nur einen Wechselschalter haben. Die Grenztaster haben Kunststoffhebel, sind elektrisch in Reihe geschaltet und gehen auf eine Auswertschaltung des Herstellers, deren Aufbau unbekannt ist.



Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise wie A. 
TRBS 2111: 
5.2.1.1 Allgemeine Anforderungen
Schutzeinrichtungen werden eingesetzt, um das Erreichen des Gefahrenbereichs
bzw. das Herausschleudern von Teilen zu verhindern oder um die gefahrbringende
Bewegung vor dem Erreichen stillzusetzen. Sie
7. müssen soweit erforderlich in die Steuerung des Arbeitsmittels gemäß der
Steuerungsaufgabe eingebunden sein, wird bei beweglichen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen z. B. erreicht durch
– eine Verriegelung, die sicherstellt, dass die Gefahr bringende Bewegung zum
Stillstand kommt, sobald die Schutzeinrichtung geöffnet wird, oder
– eine Zuhaltung die sicherstellt, dass die Schutzeinrichtung erst geöffnet werden
kann, nachdem die Gefahr bringende Bewegung zum Stillstand gekommen ist.


Normen DIN EN 1088 bzw. jetzt DIN EN ISO 14119, DIN EN 954-1 bzw. bei neuen SF DIN EN ISO 13849-1 
Jetzt muss man eine Risikoeinschätzung machen und bestimmen wie hoch das Risiko dieser Gefahrstelle ist und dann Analysieren ob die vorhandene Steuerungstechnische Maßnahme ausreichend ist oder ob man z.B. durch Organisatorische Maßnahmen wie erhöhte Prüfzyklen ein akzeptables Restrisiko hinbekommt. Wenn man zu dem Schluss kommt die Steuerungstechnische Maßnahme ist nicht ausreichend muss man nachrüsten. So wie Du das beschreibst sehe ich hier eine Nachrüstung. 



> Ein Scherenhubtisch hat zwar an der Unterkante der Plattform eine Schutzleiste gegen Einquetschungen, aber man kann problemlos in das Scherengestell greifen und dort eingequetscht werden.



 


Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise wie A. 
Hier würde ich die C-Norm für diese Art von Tischen heranziehen die gibt vor wie das zu gestalten ist und einen Soll-Ist Abgleich machen. Erst dann kann man was sagen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2017)

Taschenklemme schrieb:


> 3. Auch alte Maschinen müssen auf den aktuellen Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik angepasst werden, wenn *nicht akzeptable Risiken* bestehen.
> 
> Bei Punkt 3 hält mich die Bewertung des nicht akzeptablen Risikos in der Luft. Wer bewertet das und wie kann man sich absichern?



Letztlich muß es der Betreiber beurteilen.
Kann er es nicht selbst, dann eben durch externe Dienstleister.
Was kommt dabei raus:
Bei deinen Beispielen kommt meist schon mal raus, dass die max. Gebrauchsdauer von max. 20 Jahren überschritten ist.
Offensichtliche Mängel wie die beschriebene Kardanwelle und das mögliche Hineingreifen müssen sowieso beseitigt werden.
Safety hat schon das TOP-Prinzip genannt.
Im Jahr 2017 wird es schwer zu begründen, warum eine technische Lösung nicht möglich ist und darum organisatorische oder personelle Maßnahmen notwendig sind.
Wir nutzen diese Maßnahmen nur solange bis die Anlage modernisiert ist.


----------



## stevenn (10 April 2017)

Taschenklemme schrieb:


> 1. Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht, aber eine generelle Nachrüstpflicht auch nicht.
> 2. GBUs müssen bei jeder Maschine (alt und neu (mit CE)) immer wieder durchgeführt werden. Evtl. ergeben sich daraus verpflichtende Maßnahmen.
> 3. Auch alte Maschinen müssen auf den aktuellen Stand der (Sicherheits-)Technik angepasst werden, wenn *nicht akzeptable Risiken* bestehen.
> 
> ...


zu 1., 2., 3. -> ja stimme ich dir zu.
zu A., B., C., D., -> solche Beispiele kenne ich auch. Und dann muss man immer wieder lesen. "bei der Maschine ist noch nie etwas passiert". dabei ist es "man könnte meinen" so einfach. du darfst einfach nicht von drehenden Teilen erfasst werden. ich höre von meinen eigenen Konstrukteuren auch immer wieder, " na, wenn er da hinlangt, ist er selber schuld". naja, rein rechtlich darf er ja gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben "da hinzulangen". Es ist nicht so leicht, meinen Konstrukteueren klar zu machen, dass wir die "Dummheit"(extra in Anführungsstriche, denn es gibt ja auch noch Stolpern etc. von Fachpersonal) der anderen absichern müssen. natürlich langt da keiner hin, ach warte, siehe Beispiel B. 
Also was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr hören kann ist, "da ist doch 30 Jahre nix passiert". naja vielleicht war es Glück, oder es ist an einer ähnlichen Maschine mal etwas passiert und das sich das wiederholt will der Gesetzgeber eben vermeiden. Natürlich könnte man der Meinung sein, das das übertrieben ist, aber das sind unsere Gesetze auch oft.
Denkt auch mal an den Punkt "Stolpern" gemäß MRL. es muss ja nicht immer mit Absicht passieren, das jemand hineinlangt. Und wenn dann jemand stolpert, dann hat er nur ne Beule, weil ein Schutzblech angebracht ist, anstatt den Kopf ab, weil er in hinfällt und in Kniehöhe mit dem Kopf irgendwo heineinfällt


----------

